# Dr.SIL ''Organic Heaven''



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

thread about honey by rednack made me realise that a lot of people dont have a clue what are they eating and by following bb diet are doing more harm to their bodies than good.dr sil are here to help..ask me anything about healthy living,eating ext.,..i'll try to save as much lives as possible..also keep this thread clean otherwise the post will be deleted and you will make me very upset..and you dont wanna make me upset


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2013)

why cant I eat food


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

The one thing that I struggle with understanding is the use of salt in a bodybuilders diet.   how much should I be taking in?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why cant I eat food



explain..like at all?or certain foods?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> The one thing that I struggle with understanding is the use of salt in a bodybuilders diet.   how much should I be taking in?



salt is good..common misconception plus scaremongering from flawed studies put stigma on salt use for decades now..you can eat up to 10gr per day..stay away from processed table salt..use himalayan pink salt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> explain..like at all?or certain foods?


every time I eat...except for the tiniest of portions...I get this crippling bloat...LETHARGY...I dread IT SO MUCH I PRETTY MUCH EAT ONCE OR TWICE A DAY NOW...TAKES HRS AND HRS TO EVEN THINK ABOUT FOOD AGAIN...AND ITS ALL FOOD WHETHER CHICKEN AND POTATOS OR RICE...OR SHITTY FOOD...FRIENDS THINK IM BULLSHITTING THEM


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> every time I eat...except for the tiniest of portions...I get this crippling bloat...LETHARGY...I dread IT SO MUCH I PRETTY MUCH EAT ONCE OR TWICE A DAY NOW...TAKES HRS AND HRS TO EVEN THINK ABOUT FOOD AGAIN...AND ITS ALL FOOD WHETHER CHICKEN AND POTATOS OR RICE...OR SHITTY FOOD...FRIENDS THINK IM BULLSHITTING THEM



looks to me that you have a gut issue..acid reflux more likely...first step get your gut health checked..simple test will show what kind of bad bacterias,toxins that affecting your health..stay away from processed/packaged foods..get good probiotics,eat more fermented foods,stay away from grains..eating once or twice a day is not a bad but good thing..fasting will help to heal your gut...


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2013)

Why does my asshole hurt, Dr/Master Sil?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Saney said:


> Why does my asshole hurt, Dr/Master Sil?



too much cock..hope this helps


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> salt is good..common misconception plus scaremongering from flawed studies put stigma on salt use for decades now..you can eat up to 10gr per day..stay away from processed table salt..use himalayan pink salt



hmmm pink I love pink.
A sugar packet has 2 grams of sugar. I think this is helpful in visualising what 10 grams would actually look like (plus or minus)

I read an article once about using MSG to motivate hunger.  It was recommended to people who cant seem to eat enough.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 15, 2013)

Ha ! this thread is good.

I eat that chlorella and spirulina shit all day long... then I put a scoop of the pysilium husk.

Oh man do my shits come out funky, like expalining wont do justice... I will take pics my next go around.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Sil heres a question...

Whats your opinion on organic vs non-organicly grown fruit and or vegetables ?


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Sil would you recommend taking DHEA


----------



## Saney (Apr 15, 2013)

I think i have a BULGING Hemorrhoid.


How do I get rid of it?


----------



## cube789 (Apr 15, 2013)

Saney said:


> I think i have a BULGING Hemorrhoid.How do I get rid of it?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> hmmm pink I love pink.
> A sugar packet has 2 grams of sugar. I think this is helpful in visualising what 10 grams would actually look like (plus or minus)
> 
> I read an article once about using MSG to motivate hunger.  It was recommended to people who cant seem to eat enough.




also dont forget that if you eating standard food from the shops they are packed with refined salt so be careful


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Dr. Sil heres a question...
> 
> Whats your opinion on organic vs non-organicly grown fruit and or vegetables ?



if you can always opt for organic..non organic means that soil pretty much packed with pesticides,chemical fertilisers, fungicides and herbicides..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> also dont forget that if you eating standard food from the shops they are packed with refined salt so be careful



I cook whole foods and rarely eat processed foods... other then chocolate milk


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I cook whole foods and rarely eat processed foods... other then chocolate milk


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Saney said:


> I think i have a BULGING Hemorrhoid.
> 
> 
> How do I get rid of it?



more cock..hope this helps


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Dr. Sil would you recommend taking DHEA



like a pre workout booster?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> if you can always opt for organic..non organic means that soil pretty much packed with pesticides,chemical fertilisers, fungicides and herbicides..



 isnt certain foods are more prone to leeching the chemicals. I was under the impression that wet fruits and vegs absorbed more chemicals... tomatos, watermelons, apples....etc. and root vegs like potatos, carrots, celery...etc

I think the fruits and vegs that you eat most often is where you should be putting your organic dollars.  followed by wet plants and root vegs. at least that what I have been doing for the last 10 years.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> isnt certain foods are more prone to leeching the chemicals. I was under the impression that wet fruits and vegs absorbed more chemicals... tomatos, watermelons, apples....etc. and root vegs like potatos, carrots, celery...etc
> 
> I think the fruits and vegs that you eat most often is where you should be putting your organic dollars.  followed by wet plants and root vegs. at least that what I have been doing for the last 10 years.



wet plants are more prone to mold,so yes..the aggressive agriculture when all types of chemicals use to be poured into the soil done a lot of harm to the quality of the plants..they are more aggressive when it comes to fungus,mycotoxins and other harmfull stuff..its like a natures fightback against humans..personally i dont eat fruits..too much fructose and its not nutritionally dense food..its just a sugary water..i do eat veggies..


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 15, 2013)

How you feel about green beans?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> How you feel about green beans?



they ok but they are not on my food list


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 15, 2013)

Drink milk?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Drink milk?



yeah i buy raw milk from grass fed cows..sometimes use it to make post workout shake or home made ice cream..you have to be careful with dairy..make sure you are not lactose intolerant


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yeah i buy raw milk from grass fed cows..sometimes use it to make post workout shake or home made ice cream..you have to be careful with dairy..make sure you are not lactose intolerant



I drink the same.  Most people who are lactose intolerant can drink raw milk due to the presence of lactase enzyme


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> I drink the same.  Most people who are lactose intolerant can drink raw milk due to the presence of lactase enzyme



true..usually people who are lac intolerant with shop dairy have no problems whatsoever with raw milk


----------



## Watson (Apr 15, 2013)

my next door neighbour said he hasnt slept with his wife in 2 years but he has a 6 month old kid.....is he just being suspicious?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Griffith said:


> my next door neighbour said he hasnt slept with his wife in 2 years but he has a 6 month old kid.....is he just being suspicious?



its azza..he stole that kid


----------



## charley (Apr 15, 2013)

Griffith said:


> my next door neighbour said he hasnt slept with his wife in 2 years but he has a 6 month old kid.....is he just being suspicious?




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 15, 2013)

Sil are you a fat or carb eater or balance


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Sil are you a fat or carb eater or balance



fat and protein,very little carb..i'd say 60/30/10


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> fat and protein,very little carb..i'd say 60/30/10



I try for a similar profile
If a guy can't afford to eat only grass fed pastured beef, what can we do to keep the omega 3 and 6 ratios in balance?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 15, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> I try for a similar profile
> If a guy can't afford to eat only grass fed pastured beef, what can we do to keep the omega 3 and 6 ratios in balance?



i think its another misconception that organic food cost more..i dont know where you live but i do my shopping at local farmers market where i get my grass fed beef and it costs almost the same as the shop one..i get my fats from pastured egg yolks,grass fed beef,krill oil,wild alaskan salmon,grass fed butter,coconut oil,mct oil


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 16, 2013)

Helpful


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 16, 2013)

Ever eat raw meat?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 16, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Ever eat raw meat?



only if i'm in korean restaurant..they make this nice raw meat with egg yolk and pear dish..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 16, 2013)

would like to hear azza's feedback on juicing he was starting..oh wait,that probably lasted only few days


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2013)

i am still juicing, i do my juicing with plenty of variety first thing in the morning, i have made up some sweet concoctions and some that tasted like shit.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 16, 2013)

At first I liked Sil cuz of his photoshopp skills, and Azza beratement... now, his knowledge of food and self preservation has left me with warm feelings... warm feelings in my pants.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 16, 2013)

Did you notice an overall better quality of life when you started eating organic?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 16, 2013)

where i live organic meat and produce is quite a bit dearer, there are no meat markets, farmers markets etc, sometimes organic carrots are on par with supermarkets, yet around our way, we are large producers, main slaughter house exports most items. I am about to buy a cold press juicer to get more moneys worth.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Did you notice an overall better quality of life when you started eating organic?



yes..night and day


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

plant proteins? you eat these Sil?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 17, 2013)

^^^ absolute twat



But on another note, I have completely switched to a organic/vegan lifestyle.... I feel mad good... body and in mind.

It's got something to do with good vs bad bacteria in your intestines... when theres too much bad it fogs up your mind.

You eat this good food and the good bacteria thrives, thus disapating the fog

ANYONE who takes meds for ANY issue should switch to this idea of food.... I mean it can completely fix diabetes... (the lesser kind I forget the name)


Glad I could help !


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ absolute twat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^This means a lot coming from the biggest god damn troll and liar on this forum.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 17, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> ^^^This means a lot coming from the *biggest god damn troll and liar on this forum*.






^^^ This really means alot to me

Thank you


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ This really means alot to me
> 
> Thank you



I know it does.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 17, 2013)

^^^^^


This could be an actual helpful thread to some big pimpin... so please if you would keep your ill thought-out comments to pm I would appreciate it.

Thanks !


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> This could be an actual helpful thread to some big pimpin... so please if you would keep your ill thought-out comments to pm I would appreciate it.
> ...



LMFAO....suddenly after a year's time, you find one single thread you don't want to personally destroy with your trolling.

I bet if someone started a thread on the art of dick sucking, you would take that thread just as serious as this one.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

BP is that Edward?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 17, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> BP is that Edward?



No, it's some little kid with a big imagination that used to follow Eddie from thread to thread and worship him.  Pretty sad if you ask me.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> plant proteins? you eat these Sil?



i dont..they are not complete proteins so i dont see the point of consuming them..these proteins are wrapped in celulose and humans cant digest celulose to get to the proteins..we are not ment to eat grass


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

well that sounds like James


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i dont..they are not complete proteins so i dont see the point of consuming them..these proteins are wrapped in celulose and humans cant digest celulose to get to the proteins..we are not ment to eat grass


Sil must be in a real good mood today


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i dont..they are not complete proteins so i dont see the point of consuming them..these proteins are wrapped in celulose and humans cant digest celulose to get to the proteins..we are not ment to eat grass





Wait, so my body assimilated absolutely 0% of the 50 grams of pea protein I put in the blender this morning ?


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2013)

^^^Yep That's James alright^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Wait, so my body assimilated absolutely 0% of the 50 grams of pea protein I put in the blender this morning ?



no your protein was already extracted from the plant..but its not complete and lacks lots of amino acids that are available in meat protein..vegan crap is good for a short time run just like a detox but nothing more..in the long run you will become deficient in key nutrients


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> no your protein was already extracted from the plant..but its not complete and lacks lots of amino acids that are available in meat protein..vegan crap is good for a short time run just like a detox but nothing more..in the long run you will become deficient in key nutrients





SO whats a good protein powder on the market right now ?

One with little carb and doesnt taste like something I should feed my goat ?


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been drinking "green" smoothies Since i got a months blender.  They consist of about 2 cups of spinach or kale/ and a small handfull of blueberries.

I switch off between the spinach and kale bc I know spinach everyday can be harmful, but I also read kale can mess with your thyroid. Do you have any input on this?  Are green drinks good?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> SO whats a good protein powder on the market right now ?
> 
> One with little carb and doesnt taste like something I should feed my goat ?



buy whey concentrate that is made from grass fed cows..tastes like fresh cow milk without any garbage fillers and sweeteners..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 17, 2013)

LightBearer said:


> I've been drinking "green" smoothies Since i got a months blender.  They consist of about 2 cups of spinach or kale/ and a small handfull of blueberries.
> 
> I switch off between the spinach and kale bc I know spinach everyday can be harmful, but I also read kale can mess with your thyroid. Do you have any input on this?  Are green drinks good?



i think juicing is ok as a part of your diet but not if you trying to substitute nutritionally dense foods with it..have few glasses throughout the day especially is your diet very acidic i.e you eat meat,coffee,chocolate and other acidic foods..fruit/vege juices will help with alkaline balance


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i dont..they are not complete proteins so i dont see the point of consuming them..these proteins are wrapped in celulose and humans cant digest celulose to get to the proteins..we are not ment to eat grass



isnt cow milk designed for feeding the calfs? yet look what the producers have done to it? See a correlation here with breast milk?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 17, 2013)

I don lift but I want the appearance of a lifter.Do you recommend P90x or insanity?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I don lift but I want the appearance of a lifter.Do you recommend P90x or insanity?



try dancing..hope this helps


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> try dancing..hope this helps



dancing in bananna hammocks and glitter??


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> dancing in *organic* bananna hammocks and glitter??




fixed


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 23, 2013)

any of you follow 6meals every 3 hours bs?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 23, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> any of you follow 6meals every 3 hours bs?



Fuck no


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 23, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Fuck no


 
whats your diet looks like?


----------



## charley (Apr 23, 2013)

_*Philly Cheese Steak  =  Peace on Earth*_


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2013)

I just hit 271 pounds, 62 pounds if u squeezed all the bullshit out of me though.....


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 23, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> whats your diet looks like?



Raw milk, mpi shake, eggs, brwn rice and fish, pb raisins oats, raw milk, huge raw fresh veggie juice.  Nothing but veg juice after five.
Then like shit on weekends


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 23, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Raw milk, mpi shake, eggs, brwn rice and fish, pb raisins oats, raw milk, huge raw fresh veggie juice.  Nothing but veg juice after five.
> Then like shit on weekends



how does that work for you?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 23, 2013)

I like it.  Eggs and fish get subbed with beef, chicken, etc.  Pb oats raisins are snacks through day.
Your thoughts?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> I like it.  Eggs and fish get subbed with beef, chicken, etc.  Pb oats raisins are snacks through day.
> Your thoughts?



dont see the point of pb,oats and raisins tbh...there are better choices for good fats than pb..the only carbs i use and i use very little are sweet potatoes and white rice..if you have your fats very high you wont want/need any snacks through the day..my 2 c


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 24, 2013)

Maybe true, but I can do this without end.  Maybe ill sub coconut oil for the pb and see what happens


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 24, 2013)

I use mad coconut oil.

I eats free range eggs, carrots, avocado, tomatoe

and I have a whole cabinet of powders... Spirulina, Maca, Beet, Chlorella, Goji berry, Tribulus, Camu

I'm a boss tho


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 25, 2013)

You seem awesome


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2013)

has the cabinet full of powders..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 26, 2013)

Dr. Sil will jelqing alone add size to my penis ?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2013)

try shovelling snow..hope this helps


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol @ eating corn


----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


damn man


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 28, 2013)

If I was a gayer man i'd be aroused by that demonstration.


----------



## charley (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear Dr. Sil,

I make a powder blend I keep in a jar on the counter for convenience...

2 lb. Alfalfa
1 lb. Wheatgrass
1 lb. Beet 
1 lb. Carrot 
1 lb. Cacao 
1 lb. Spinach 
1 lb. Blueberry/Pomegranate mix

All raw organic.

My question... Is the powder form of food just as good ?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 30, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Dear Dr. Sil,
> 
> I make a powder blend I keep in a jar on the counter for convenience...
> 
> ...



i think they ok..i dont know what kind of technology they use to make them into powders but i assume lots of heat thus maybe some of the benefits are lost in the process but otherwise i think its good to use them..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 30, 2013)

Dr. Sil do you drink coconut water ?


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 30, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Dear Dr. Sil,
> 
> I make a powder blend I keep in a jar on the counter for convenience...
> 
> ...



This is for human consumption?  Sounds like a sweet goat feed


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 30, 2013)

^^^ Tastes like it too


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 1, 2013)

This kind of food is not what americans like myself are used to.

We've been fed processed and treated food our whole lives so when we taste REAL food, we think it's bland and horrible tasting.

You get used to it tho.

Except for spirulina... I cannot get a taste for it, I just buy it in tablet form now.


----------



## [SIL] (May 3, 2013)

i'm eating this right now


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 3, 2013)

^^^ Negged


----------



## [SIL] (May 3, 2013)

^^banned


----------



## _LG_ (May 4, 2013)

So, powdered this n thats = real food...


Renaissance Man said:


> This kind of food is not what americans like myself are used to.
> 
> We've been fed processed and treated food our whole lives so when we taste REAL food, we think it's bland and horrible tasting.
> 
> ...


----------



## _LG_ (May 4, 2013)

Sil,
Why is the fda and usda so corrupt and full of shit?


----------



## azza1971 (May 4, 2013)

Sil have you seen the Youtube vid of intestinal worms?


----------



## _LG_ (May 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Sil have you seen the Youtube vid of intestinal worms?



Is that the one shot by the six year old pointing a camera up his captors ass?


----------



## azza1971 (May 4, 2013)

no LG its the Earth Shift vid, talking about worms and there eggs being in the meat you eat, anyone with a distended gut may have them in there stomach. Hope that helps and Griff where did i say i wanted to be his friend, i care not for friends, you are my enemy, and you suck everyones ball bag, now choke on my cock cunt.


----------



## _LG_ (May 5, 2013)

Sil,
Chia seeds?


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 5, 2013)

^^^^ You guys fight elsewhere, i'm not tolerating any nonsense in this thread.





Little Guy said:


> Sil,
> Chia seeds?




^^^ Chia seeds raise estrogen levels in men... hope this helps !

Pumpkin seeds are where its at brah


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 5, 2013)

Coconut water is mad good for you.

When the japs bombed pearl harbor, they used coconut water when they ran out of plasma (the bags with clear liquid inside, that are IV'd in your arm)

Hydrates you better than water.

Hope this helps !


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 5, 2013)

This is the closest i've found to a live coconut off the tree.


----------



## heckler7 (May 5, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Coconut water is mad good for you.
> 
> When the japs bombed pearl harbor, they used coconut water when they ran out of plasma (the bags with clear liquid inside, that are IV'd in your arm)
> 
> ...


is that for real, I like coconut milk its delicious


----------



## heckler7 (May 5, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> This is the closest i've found to a live coconut off the tree.


do you inject it?


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> do you inject it?




For the love of god I hope that's a joke.


----------



## _LG_ (May 6, 2013)

Someone get the fucking abbos out of here


----------



## [SIL] (May 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Sil have you seen the Youtube vid of intestinal worms?



no



Little Guy said:


> Sil,
> Chia seeds?



no..not a big fan of nuts and seeds..i'll leave it to renaissance man



Little Guy said:


> Sil,
> Why is the fda and usda so corrupt and full of shit?



food for thought..in the last decade at least seven of the top ranking fda's officials had an employment history with Monsanto..the biggest gmo producer in the world..


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> food for thought..in the last decade at least seven of the top ranking fda's officials had an employment history with Monsanto..the biggest gmo producer in the world..




^^^ Smh


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 6, 2013)

These are what i'm eating right now.

Chlorella/Spirulina tablets.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 6, 2013)

And this








billions of cultures of bacteria in this shit.


----------



## [SIL] (May 6, 2013)

^^very good stuff..i make my own though


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 6, 2013)

Sil you could prolly explain it better than I could, tell this apes why probiotics are so effective and useful.

I mean my belly fat is disappearing every day now.


----------



## _LG_ (May 6, 2013)

Nice work on the cleanup.  Probiotics are plentiful in raw unpasteurized milk.


----------



## [SIL] (May 6, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Sil you could prolly explain it better than I could, tell this apes why probiotics are so effective and useful.
> 
> I mean my belly fat is disappearing every day now.




the key to the your health is your gut..keep your gut healthy if you wanna live desease/stress free life... unfortunately the modern diets and environment do a lot of damage to us..you need to maintain good bacteria in your gut to fight all those toxins..thats why probiotics play major role in doing that...you can buy it in supplement form,for example ''garden of life'' does good ones,also customprobiotics...and by eating fermented foods...you can buy fermented foods in the shops but i actually prefer to make my own..its easy and much more cheaper..


----------



## [SIL] (May 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Nice work on the cleanup.  Probiotics are plentiful in raw unpasteurized milk.



you can ferment raw milk and make kefir..drink of gods..you get much more good bacteria from it..easy to make too


----------



## _LG_ (May 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> you can ferment raw milk and make kefir..drink of gods..you get much more good bacteria from it..easy to make too



Educate me please?


----------



## _LG_ (May 6, 2013)

Nevermind, I googled.  I'm trying for sure


----------



## [SIL] (May 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Educate me please?



get milk kefir grains..mix it with the raw milk..leave it for few days..done


----------



## [SIL] (May 6, 2013)

just made and had this.. sauerkraut and wild venison soup


----------



## _LG_ (May 6, 2013)

Looks awesome.
You drink kefir plain or what?


----------



## [SIL] (May 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Looks awesome.
> You drink kefir plain or what?



yes you can drink it on its own..its like sour thick milk..also you can make nice cold red soup...beets,kefir,eggs,cucumber,dill,spring onions..takes few minutes and tastes awesome


----------



## cube789 (May 7, 2013)

just ordered these thanks to Sil, by the sounds of it one portion should make multiple cultures


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

cube789 said:


> just ordered these thanks to Sil, by the sounds of it one portion should make multiple cultures



haha sweet brother..although next time get milk kefir grains..the ones you've got comes in powder form..you can find organic grains on ebay..also very important the quality of the milk..raw unpasteurised milk from grass fed cows is the best..


----------



## azza1971 (May 7, 2013)

Sil what do you think of Super Greens?, you know the powdered stuff.


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Sil what do you think of Super Greens?, you know the powdered stuff.



i think it's a waste of money..they put the whole list of stuff in there but very little of it..its like a multivitamin which in my opinion is useless..


----------



## _LG_ (May 7, 2013)

Found out my mom makes kefir, she's got some good grains to share.  Heading to vegas tomorrow so ill start when I get back


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Found out my mom makes kefir, she's got some good grains to share.  Heading to vegas tomorrow so ill start when I get back



mom eastern european?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 7, 2013)

Nice thread Sil. Even the troll formally known as CHJ is contributing nicely. Like KOS said, I always feel bloated after eating and my gut is disstended. What do think is the best probiotic out there besides yogurt. I won't lie my diet is nowhere near in check. I eat decent home cooked meals but the in betweens are not  what would be considered healthy.


----------



## _LG_ (May 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> mom eastern european?



No but she said its a very old russian strain so ????


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> No but she said its a very old russian strain so ????



yeah food fermentation is big in russia and eastern european countries..



REDDOG309 said:


> Nice thread Sil. Even the troll formally known as CHJ is contributing nicely. Like KOS said, I always feel bloated after eating and my gut is disstended. What do think is the best probiotic out there besides yogurt. I won't lie my diet is nowhere near in check. I eat decent home cooked meals but the in betweens are not  what would be considered healthy.



it could be few things..either you are gluten intolerant..most people are but dont know it..body adapts to years of carb pounding and symptoms come and go but you never get rid of it..try to go week/2 weeks carb free or if you cant at least buy gluten free products..see how that goes...also you might be lactose intolerant if you consume a lot of dairy it could be that..again eliminate dairy for few weeks and see how it goes..or you have leaky gut syndrome and you need to fix your gut flora...first try to limit acidic foods like cooked/burned meat,coffee,chocolate,bacon...go fish for few weeks,lots of veggies,also jucing will help to alkaline your gut..get apple cider vinegar with mother..have it three times a day mixed with squeezed lemon to reduce acid in your gut..eat lots of fermented foods.. sauerkraut especially...yogurt is not good probiotic contrary what people think..ive mentioned before ''garden of life-primal defence ultra'',customprobiotics.com ''11 strain probiotic powder'',prescript-assist probiotic...oh also get digestive enzymes..betaine hlc are good ones..take them with all your meals..take l-glutamine and san pelegrino sparkling water to heal your gut..


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

todays shopping..lemons,avocados,cucumbers,bay leaves, turmeric,beets..all organic..jealous?..i know


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (May 7, 2013)

Saney said:


> I think i have a BULGING Hemorrhoid.
> 
> 
> How do I get rid of it?




poke it with your syringe after you have taken you test shot. then draw out what you can. then rub a swab on there.. then scream for god all mighty!!



.
.
.
..
.


K maybe dont poke it, but if you swab it you will scream... atleast I did! :-/


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (May 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yeah food fermentation is big in russia and eastern european countries..
> 
> 
> 
> it could be few things..either you are gluten intolerant..most people are but dont know it..body adapts to years of carb pounding and symptoms come and go but you never get rid of it..try to go week/2 weeks carb free or if you cant at least buy gluten free products..see how that goes...also you might be lactose intolerant if you consume a lot of dairy it could be that..again eliminate dairy for few weeks and see how it goes..or you have leaky gut syndrome and you need to fix your gut flora...first try to limit acidic foods like cooked/burned meat,coffee,chocolate,bacon...go fish for few weeks,lots of veggies,also jucing will help to alkaline your gut..get apple cider vinegar with mother..have it three times a day mixed with squeezed lemon to reduce acid in your gut..eat lots of fermented foods.. sauerkraut especially...yogurt is not good probiotic contrary what people think..ive mentioned before ''garden of life-primal defence ultra'',customprobiotics.com ''11 strain probiotic powder'',prescript-assist probiotic...oh also get digestive enzymes..betaine hlc are good ones..take them with all your meals..take l-glutamine and san pelegrino sparkling water to heal your gut..




awesome post!


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 7, 2013)

[QUOTE='[SIL];



it could be few things..either you are gluten intolerant..most people are but dont know it..body adapts to years of carb pounding and symptoms come and go but you never get rid of it..try to go week/2 weeks carb free or if you cant at least buy gluten free products..see how that goes...also you might be lactose intolerant if you consume a lot of dairy it could be that..again eliminate dairy for few weeks and see how it goes..or you have leaky gut syndrome and you need to fix your gut flora...first try to limit acidic foods like cooked/burned meat,coffee,chocolate,bacon...go fish for few weeks,lots of veggies,also jucing will help to alkaline your gut..get apple cider vinegar with mother..have it three times a day mixed with squeezed lemon to reduce acid in your gut..eat lots of fermented foods.. sauerkraut especially...yogurt is not good probiotic contrary what people think..ive mentioned before ''garden of life-primal defence ultra'',customprobiotics.com ''11 strain probiotic powder'',prescript-assist probiotic...oh also get digestive enzymes..betaine hlc are good ones..take them with all your meals..take l-glutamine and san pelegrino sparkling water to heal your gut..[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I don't eat a lot of dairy or drink milk, I eat cheese sometimes but don't think I have had a glass of milk in 2 months. I do have a chocolate addiction. I have m&m's on the coffee table at all times and love 3 musketeers. Yeah I know why I look the way I do. A lot of days  I live on one huge meal after the gym at noon and shit food the rest of the day. I don't eat a lot of red meat, I guess I basically live on pasta and chicken and pizza. I eat very little fruit and veggies. I will try the items I outline in bold from your post and see where thats gets me. I'm 54 and take no sups at all. I was positive I had low T and went and got it checked 5 months ago, all blood work came back within the normal ranges (full panel) and my T level came back at 508 total and 85.3 free. Whats a boy to do?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 7, 2013)

After reading my post above I beleive I may have been dropped on my head as a child.


----------



## mishag (May 7, 2013)

hello sil, what do you think of dr ohhiras probiotic formula? Should all probiotics that you buy be refrigerated, since many don't have to be apparently.


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks, I don't eat a lot of dairy or drink milk, I eat cheese sometimes but don't think I have had a glass of milk in 2 months. I do have a chocolate addiction. I have m&m's on the coffee table at all times and love 3 musketeers. Yeah I know why I look the way I do. A lot of days  I live on one huge meal after the gym at noon and shit food the rest of the day. I don't eat a lot of red meat, I guess I basically live on pasta and chicken and pizza. I eat very little fruit and veggies. I will try the items I outline in bold from your post and see where thats gets me. I'm 54 and take no sups at all. I was positive I had low T and went and got it checked 5 months ago, all blood work came back within the normal ranges (full panel) and my T level came back at 508 total and 85.3 free. Whats a boy to do?



ok so its not dairy..could be gluten then if you eat lots of pasta and pica..as ive said try to cut on those or at least buy gluten free pasta and pica..see how it goes..also dont expect miracle if you buy some probiotics but your diet remains the same..it will be counterproductive .the diet needs to change first then you can add probiotics


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

mishag said:


> hello sil, what do you think of dr ohhiras probiotic formula? Should all probiotics that you buy be refrigerated, since many don't have to be apparently.



looks ok but there are much more better choices..for example dr.ohhiras 1 capsule contains 600mln cfu's when garden of life's 5bil cfu's..big difference...most probiotics are shelf stable so you dont need keep them refrigerated...


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

about to eat it..


----------



## longworthb (May 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yes you can drink it on its own..its like sour thick milk..also you can make nice cold red soup...beets,kefir,eggs,cucumber,dill,spring onions..takes few minutes and tastes awesome


Fuck yes that tastes amazing. One of my fav soups. Exs mom was straight up pollack immigrant and made it alot. First time I seem it I'm like that looks nasty as fuck but its amazing. Throw feta in it to top it off mmmmm good


----------



## mishag (May 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> looks ok but there are much more better choices..for example dr.ohhiras 1 capsule contains 600mln cfu's when garden of life's 5bil cfu's..big difference...most probiotics are shelf stable so you dont need keep them refrigerated...


yep that's a huge difference, I guess I have to order online than.


----------



## mishag (May 7, 2013)

What products would you suggest for proper prostate care, and even healthy test conversion to DHT. Also any foods that can further promote this process.


----------



## charley (May 7, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> After reading my post above I beleive I may have been dropped on my head as a child.



..................Yuppers !!  that's the rummour ,REDDOG has been dropped on his head many, many times....


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> about to eat it..




Yolk only ?





mishag said:


> What products would you suggest for proper prostate care, and even healthy test conversion to DHT. Also any foods that can further promote this process.




^^^ Raw organic pumpkin seed oil... hope this helps !


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 8, 2013)

I think the thing with probiotics is to eat a variety of different foods that are rich in them.

And yes I think getting it in food form is better than any powder or supplement.

Good probiotics...

Cultured Almond milk
Raw yogurt
Spirulina
Saurkraut


Also a good idea to add in a colon supporter.

I use psyllium husk... it's rough... it thickens VERY quickly once water is introduced and makes it hard to swalllow.

But throw like 4 tablespoons into some water and watch the next shit your gonna take.

It will be like rubber... all the shit that stuck to the walls of your intestines, you'll be able to pick it up in one piece... I did. (Use gloves)





Hope this helps !


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 8, 2013)

Also, get yourselves some raw organic cayanne pepper.

Try to get 120,000 btu and up.

Add a teaspoon to protein shakes sometimes... cayanne is a powerful activator, try it and see what I mean.


----------



## [SIL] (May 8, 2013)

wild venison and sweet potato soup..


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 8, 2013)

^^^ Venny is the shit.

Imma go kill me a deer sometime this week.

KNow what I like too... Rabbit.

ONly you can't eat too much on account of the high protein content.

Theres like negative fat in there muscles, shit cray.


----------



## _LG_ (May 8, 2013)

Vegan^^^


----------



## [SIL] (May 8, 2013)

wild soak eyed salmon,avocados,fermented beets,fermented cucumber..


----------



## _LG_ (May 8, 2013)

Do you ferment everything?


----------



## [SIL] (May 8, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Do you ferment everything?



lol not really..but i come from the family where fermenting is big so i'm used to


----------



## [SIL] (May 8, 2013)

desert..cucumber with raw honey


----------



## _LG_ (May 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> desert..cucumber with raw honey



Looks good.  Never would have thought of that


----------



## longworthb (May 8, 2013)

Thoughts on Greek yogurt? Like oikos and chaboni or however the hell u spell it. I'm addicted to the shit


----------



## azza1971 (May 8, 2013)

work me out a meal plan Sil


----------



## heckler7 (May 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> work me out a meal plan Sil


top ramen, half chicken flavor packet, enjoy!


----------



## [SIL] (May 9, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Thoughts on Greek yogurt? Like oikos and chaboni or however the hell u spell it. I'm addicted to the shit



i dont know which make are you talking about but if it stonyfields then its ok,danon's stay away







from quick search so far..eros greek yogurt looks decent..they sell those in whole foods..but the best bet is to find your local farmers market,speak directly with people who make those,how they make it,what cows are fed ext.,..you'll see once you've tasted ''real'' greek yogurt you'll never go back to the ones they sell in shops..








p.s. chobani brand makes decent ones too


----------



## [SIL] (May 9, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> work me out a meal plan Sil




i would if you could stick to it for more than two days


----------



## [SIL] (May 9, 2013)

the yogurt that i buy in farmers market..


----------



## azza1971 (May 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i would if you could stick to it for more than two days



i can, my diet is reasonably clean, breakfast this morning i had an english muffin, 2 poached eggs with chive?s on top, and two slices of middle bacon. Been snacking on walnuts, yoghurt covered sultana?s, macadamia nuts. I try and drink organic milk, it helps with being lactose intolerant. Less processed.


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2013)

try working out?


----------



## SFW (May 9, 2013)

@sil, do you eat beef at all?


----------



## heckler7 (May 9, 2013)

I hear alot of people say their diet is clean but what does that really mean. Seems like it has a different meaning for everyone. I consider myself a healthy eater I do my best with what I have, lots of salad and fruit, mostly chicken. But I love steak, bacon and beer too, It would be easier to give up tranny cawk than beer.


----------



## [SIL] (May 10, 2013)

SFW said:


> @sil, do you eat beef at all?



yes i do..grass fed beef..usually i only eat beef when venison season ends..from may to september they stop selling venison so i have to switch..


----------



## [SIL] (May 10, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i can, my diet is reasonably clean, breakfast this morning i had an english muffin, 2 poached eggs with chive?s on top, and two slices of middle bacon. Been snacking on walnuts, yoghurt covered sultana?s, macadamia nuts. I try and drink organic milk, it helps with being lactose intolerant. Less processed.



ditch the muffins in the morning..whats the point of insulin spike when you wake up?and whats the point of ''snacking''?really baffles me when they push this agenda on the media..you keep ''snacking'' through the day but its not a proper meal its just makes you more hungry in the end..also if you lactose intolerant why do you even take a chance on dairy even if its raw milk?


----------



## [SIL] (May 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I hear alot of people say their diet is clean but what does that really mean. Seems like it has a different meaning for everyone. I consider myself a healthy eater I do my best with what I have, lots of salad and fruit, mostly chicken. But I love steak, bacon and beer too, It would be easier to give up tranny cawk than beer.




haha so true..makes me smile when people say ''reasonably clean''..its like eating mcdonalds burger but taking out cheese because its ''fat''...


----------



## cube789 (May 10, 2013)

this thread is making me rethink my entire diet

& lol @ Sil's avi


----------



## malk (May 10, 2013)

how do i get forearms like Flex....


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ditch the muffins in the morning..whats the point of insulin spike when you wake up?and whats the point of ''snacking''?really baffles me when they push this agenda on the media..you keep ''snacking'' through the day but its not a proper meal its just makes you more hungry in the end..also if you lactose intolerant why do you even take a chance on dairy even if its raw milk?



the heat process the milk producers put milk through changes the enzyme, i can drink Organic unpasturised and unhomogenised milk. On the other hand i drink normal milk say 300ml plus and shit in 3 hours. Whats your alternative to the muffin? Whats wrong with snacking on healthy foods etc to get your daily calorie intake goal?


----------



## Booby (May 10, 2013)

Whenever anyone has told me i couldnt do something it always fueled me to go out and do it...And ive always accomplished what others said i never would...Just sayin.


----------



## Watson (May 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Telling you to stop mking excuses is talking shit....limbless people train and progress....84 year old women have been studied and showed quality of life improvement thru resistence training...hiv people....diabetes....people with torn tendons...paralyzed....obese...open heart surgery patients...the sick....they all have improved there life by not making excuses....you are pathetic and a fuking disgrace...you are terribly normal...you dont belong with us



dude they kept telling Hitler that jews dont make good firewood but that cunt wouldnt stop either.......


----------



## heckler7 (May 11, 2013)

we got a good thread here lets not hijack it with the same BS please, thank you!


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 11, 2013)

I'm eating almond,goji berry,pumpkin seed,hemp seed trail mix

Chlorella/Spirulina tablets

7 stage ro'd alkalinized water 




oh and come at me bro


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 12, 2013)

Cant upload pics but, just got in the mail my grass fed whey protein.

went the the local health food store and bought...

Free range eggs
tomatoes
avocados
coconut shavings
cultured almond milk 
sauerkraut
coconut oil
Limes... (limes much like the coconut are excellent for your bodys ph balance)
Raw milk
Nori sheets


then I went to the local fish monger and bought 2 pounds of sock-eye salmon.

I sear the salmon the littlest bit its basically raw,

Then I mix it in a bowl with habenero powder, cayanne pepper, and franks red wing sauce.

Fuck me is that some spicy sushi... (sushi also very good for stomach)




Hope this helps ?


----------



## heckler7 (May 12, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I think the thing with probiotics is to eat a variety of different foods that are rich in them.
> 
> And yes I think getting it in food form is better than any powder or supplement.
> 
> ...


LMAO I truely believe you did and thats whats hilarious


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 13, 2013)

^^^ Course I did.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 13, 2013)

This just came in the mail... I am not affiliated with this company in any way, they just have good prices and stuff I can't find where I live.


Hope this helps !


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 13, 2013)

^^^ That's grass fed Zealand whey that is


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 13, 2013)

Also this is great for you guys, absolutely great.


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)

bought this at weekend's farmers market..


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)

made this out of that^^^


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)

wow Sil i would never have guessed ur really a healthy guy, i would have pictured u living in a cave with skulls and knives laying around...........and dead hookers.....

jk lolz


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)

i think it comes with age..the whole health thing..although i wish i had the same mindset when i was in my 20's..but hey in 20's is the ''get big at any cost'' scenario going on


----------



## _LG_ (May 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> bought this at weekend's farmers market..



Very womanly jug of milk


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Very womanly jug of milk



lol you mean as if small?


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)

todays p/w..sweet potato,sockeye salmon,fermented cucumbers






red soup..beets,eggs,cucumbers,spring onions,kefir






home made ice cream..raw milk,coconut oil,mct oil,raw cocoa,coconut sugar,grass fed butter,eggs


----------



## _LG_ (May 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol you mean as if small?



Very small.
Isn't fermented cucumbers pickles?
What's your thoughts on having protease enzyme to my powder?


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Very small.
> Isn't fermented cucumbers pickles?
> What's your thoughts on having protease enzyme to my powder?



lol i'm not a big milk drinker just buy some to make kefir..yes it's pickles or at least how they called in america..here they are called gherkins..from what i've read about protease it's very good..keeps gut healthy,removes toxins,helps with recovery/injury and much more..i'd say its g2g


----------



## cube789 (May 15, 2013)

that kefir came through and you were right it was powder 
made some and it tasted good (left for 48hrs @ room temp, then put in the fridge to drink cold), but it was quite thick, almost yoghurt/milkshake like, is this is the right consistency ? 

am on the hunt for grains.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 15, 2013)

Sil that sock-eye looks off the hook.

Im going to get some today as a matter of fact.

Sock-eye salmon, king salmon, sardines.... highest oil content of any fishes.


----------



## [SIL] (May 15, 2013)

cube789 said:


> that kefir came through and you were right it was powder
> made some and it tasted good (left for 48hrs @ room temp, then put in the fridge to drink cold), but it was quite thick, almost yoghurt/milkshake like, is this is the right consistency ?
> 
> am on the hunt for grains.



yeah it should be thick..kefir+cucumber+dill+blender=best cold drink in the hot weather..thing with grains that you can re-use them over and over again..look on ebay




Renaissance Man said:


> Sil that sock-eye looks off the hook.
> 
> Im going to get some today as a matter of fact.
> 
> Sock-eye salmon, king salmon, sardines.... highest oil content of any fishes.




i buy alaskan sockeye because its wild.. ideally you should be buying frozen one..do not buy any farmed fish like salmon even if it says ''organic''..the feed fishes ''organic'' grains and shit..


----------



## cube789 (May 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yeah it should be thick..*kefir+cucumber+dill+blender=best cold drink in the hot weather*..thing with grains that you can re-use them over and over again..look on ebay



thanks Sil, and ^that sounds yummy : )


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 15, 2013)

Sil what's the difference between this honey... 








and this kind...







?????


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 15, 2013)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





^^^^ Great stuff you guys !


It takes 5-9 pounds of oil to rehydrate the kidneys !

Good tip for all you steroid users...

Oh, and don't mind the balls. Thanks !


----------



## [SIL] (May 15, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Sil what's the difference between this honey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




obviously the clear one is heavy pasteurised i.e. heated thus lots of good stuff like bee pollen,propolis,minerals,enzymes are destroyed..always go for raw honey or if you can get raw honey and bee pollen mix it would be perfect


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 15, 2013)

Now how's about throwin me a good sauerkraut pickling recipe ?


----------



## cube789 (May 15, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> [/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]^^^^ Great stuff you guys !It takes 5-9 pounds of oil to rehydrate the kidneys !Good tip for all you steroid users...Oh, and don't mind the balls. Thanks !



lols! u cheeky chappie!


----------



## azza1971 (May 16, 2013)

this thread is good, we have fuck all markets where we live, looked at some nice organic steak today, it was 55.99 a kilo


----------



## [SIL] (May 16, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> this thread is good, we have fuck all markets where we live, looked at some nice organic steak today, it was 55.99 a kilo



but you have farms in your area,right?..drive and speak with farmers directly..buy like a half of the cow from them..you will get it cheap i guarantee..put it in the freezer and you have meat that would last up to 6 moths...



p.s actually i found tons of farmers markets that you have in toowoomba


Monthly Markets - Toowoomba & Darling Downs QLD


here's the grass fed beef for you..either you go and see them or they can deliver to you..


Mitchell Grass Meats


Alaringa Organics




thank me later


----------



## azza1971 (May 16, 2013)

most of those are defunct, and nil meat. Fruit and veg is in good supply but due to the flood damage in the lockyer valley it is taking a while, i buy organic products now. Just working out my meat options, we have a very big abattoir in Toowoomba but al the good stuff is export. Most of the smaller farmers that do do the organic cuts are to small hence the huge prices. I would need to buy a much larger freezer to get the half a beast. Its a shame where i live we have the produce and the land but its either exported or cheaper products  are imported, many producers have ploughed fields due to this, seasonal visa?s are also a problem as gov wants to charge visas at double what they are now, driving away labour.


----------



## [SIL] (May 16, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> most of those are defunct, and nil meat. Fruit and veg is in good supply but due to the flood damage in the lockyer valley it is taking a while, i buy organic products now. Just working out my meat options, we have a very big abattoir in Toowoomba but al the good stuff is export. Most of the smaller farmers that do do the organic cuts are to small hence the huge prices. I would need to buy a much larger freezer to get the half a beast. Its a shame where i live we have the produce and the land but its either exported or cheaper products  are imported, many producers have ploughed fields due to this, seasonal visa?s are also a problem as gov wants to charge visas at double what they are now, driving away labour.



just buy a cheap freezer,keep it in the garage..you have a family so in the long run you will save tons of money


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 16, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> [/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone should take info from picless trolls with no cred


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 16, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> most of those are defunct, and nil meat. Fruit and veg is in good supply but due to the flood damage in the lockyer valley it is taking a while, i buy organic products now. Just working out my meat options, we have a very big abattoir in Toowoomba but al the good stuff is export. Most of the smaller farmers that do do the organic cuts are to small hence the huge prices. I would need to buy a much larger freezer to get the half a beast. Its a shame where i live we have the produce and the land but its either exported or cheaper products  are imported, many producers have ploughed fields due to this, seasonal visa?s are also a problem as gov wants to charge visas at double what they are now, driving away labour.


u don't have to say all these lies...just say you don't want to


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> everyone should take info from picless trolls with no cred


----------



## withoutrulers (May 16, 2013)

In all seriousness, why don't aussies eat kangaroo more often? I've heard it's a pest animal. Is the meat just bad?


----------



## [SIL] (May 16, 2013)

they've eaten them all already..


----------



## azza1971 (May 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> u don't have to say all these lies...just say you don't want to



whats to lie about? we dont all get coupons for walmart


----------



## _LG_ (May 16, 2013)

Cleanup on pages 7 & 8 please


----------



## Watson (May 16, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> In all seriousness, why don't aussies eat kangaroo more often? I've heard it's a pest animal. Is the meat just bad?



very gamey taste, strong smell, decent meat though, 1 meal will give u another 1/4inch in bed tonight, i have to avoid it cause the wifes tired of bruised kidneys.....

jk lolz

you can eat it, u can also eat shit, they taste similar, dog tastes better....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

Griffith said:


> very gamey taste, strong smell, decent meat though, 1 meal will give u another 1/4inch in bed tonight, i have to avoid it cause the wifes tired of bruised kidneys.....
> 
> jk lolz
> 
> you can eat it, u can also eat shit, they taste similar, dog tastes better....



It taste like shit. You gotta marinate it in herbs and wine for days before it taste slightly better than dog food.

However it's high in iron and cla and very low in fat


----------



## Watson (May 16, 2013)

ive been told its a very good meat (for health) but also with wild meats u really got to make sure its totally cooked or ull get worms/parasites....

also if u eat too much u just want to sleep all day drunk under a tree and abuse welfare (abos lol)


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> but you have farms in your area,right?..*drive and speak with farmers directly*..buy like a half of the cow from them..you will get it cheap i guarantee..put it in the freezer and you have meat that would last up to 6 moths...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Other than the fact this post made me laugh out loud, the highlighted part really is good advice.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 16, 2013)

The rest of you sloppy cunts better wise the fuck up !

Fair warning...


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 16, 2013)

In my professional troll opinion, a straight up nigger like Azza should stay away from even grass fed beef... your body looks abused, worn out, down right fuckin disgusting Azza... you need to hydrate and re-mineralize... Greens, free range eggs, Avocado

Not hard... you missing link


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 16, 2013)

And the fat fuck KOS brought up another thread wingeing about some bullshit test/libido booster.

If you want a natural, money saving, _effective _way, get your self the following_...

Ashwaganda
Maca
Tribulus
Cinnamon
Cayanne Pepper
Green Coffee powder

_Bout a tsp. of each into some water.

I throw in my protein with it to help with taste but it still doesn't help.

But then again your all a bunch of tough guys right ?


----------



## dogsoldier (May 16, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> this thread is good, we have fuck all markets where we live, looked at some nice organic steak today, it was 55.99 a kilo



Are you saying 2.2 pounds of beef is 55 aussie dollars?  That is like 25 dollars US per pound.  WTF?I bitch when beef sirloin is 7 bucks a pound.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Are you saying 2.2 pounds of beef is 55 aussie dollars?  That is like 25 dollars US per pound.  WTF?I bitch when beef sirloin is 7 bucks a pound.



Fresh fish is between 30-60 bucks a kilo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 16, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> whats to lie about? we dont all get coupons for walmart


you have been on unemployment a long while fat skeleton...you forget we know you


----------



## withoutrulers (May 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It taste like shit. You gotta marinate it in herbs and wine for days before it taste slightly better than dog food.
> 
> However it's high in iron and cla and very low in fat


This is the same with bear meat too. Especially a human acclimated bear who lives off trash. Trash bears have the foulest smelling meat available. I guess it shouldn't be too surprising about roo meat. I've eaten dog before, it's very similar to bear. Greasy and stringy, not very good for anything other than stews or chili.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 16, 2013)

roo stew. has a ring to it


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> In my professional troll opinion, a straight up nigger like Azza should stay away from even grass fed beef... your body looks abused, worn out, down right fuckin disgusting Azza... you need to hydrate and re-mineralize... Greens, free range eggs, Avocado
> 
> Not hard... you missing link



your a menace, my body is not abused, worn out maybe, and i have taken steps you of all people will never know of.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> your a menace, my body is not abused, worn out maybe, and i have taken steps you of all people will never know of.


Does pedos anonymous have a 12 step program?


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> your a menace, my body is *not abused*, worn out maybe, and i have taken steps you of all people will never know of.




You are joking mate ?

You look like you were beaten... with a rock... thoroughly...


----------



## _LG_ (May 17, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Does pedos anonymous have a 12 step program?



i am unsure, ask Griffith


----------



## azza1971 (May 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> You are joking mate ?
> 
> You look like you were beaten... with a rock... thoroughly...



shut the fuck up vegan


----------



## Watson (May 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> your a menace, my body is not abused, worn out maybe, and i have taken steps you of all people will never know of.



worn out?  from a guy who has spent 17 of the last 22 years on welfare laying on the fucken sofa........


----------



## heckler7 (May 18, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> This is the same with bear meat too. Especially a human acclimated bear who lives off trash. Trash bears have the foulest smelling meat available. I guess it shouldn't be too surprising about roo meat. I've eaten dog before, it's very similar to bear. Greasy and stringy, not very good for anything other than stews or chili.


same with sharks, meat doesnt taste bad but smells pretty strong, stinks up the whole house


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2013)

My questions are this: How do you know that the organic food you buy isnt GMO? And Which do you believe is safer: GMO grown organically or Non-GMO using conventional pesticides and chemical fertilizers?


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> same with sharks, meat doesnt taste bad but smells pretty strong, stinks up the whole house



You can soak the steaks in lemon juice for 30 mins. Smells much better when cooking.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

SFW said:


> My questions are this: How do you know that the organic food you buy isnt GMO? And Which do you believe is safer: GMO grown organically or Non-GMO using conventional pesticides and chemical fertilizers?



GMO all the way!


----------



## _LG_ (May 19, 2013)

Beef, onion, cilantro, and sauerkraut(inspired by Sil) soup.  Grass fed and organic


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 19, 2013)

You guys should be checking for certificates of authenticity with anything that says organic or Non-GMO...

If there ever was a time to use this properly it's right now... Hope this helps !


----------



## _LG_ (May 19, 2013)

Deer shit is organic and non gmo.  Hope this helps


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 19, 2013)

^^^ Dig in son


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 19, 2013)

Sil I had some cucumbers and honey.

And I just fermented some cucumber in vinegar with Himalayan salt.


Your a god damn inspiration sir


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

SFW said:


> My questions are this: How do you know that the organic food you buy isnt GMO? And Which do you believe is safer: GMO grown organically or Non-GMO using conventional pesticides and chemical fertilizers?



here in uk they are quite strick when it comes to gmo..i doubt that any farmer would risk their well being using gmo's and labelling them organic..they are being checked on regular basis to ensure that rules are followed..

tbh i dont know which one is safer..consuming both will result in health complications in the long run i'm certain..i'd say both should be avoided..gmo's havent been around or studied long enough to know for sure..although recent studies by french scientists proved that gmo's lead to a cancer..soon we will know



Little Guy said:


> View attachment 50647
> Beef, onion, cilantro, and sauerkraut(inspired by Sil) soup.  Grass fed and organic



looks great!



Renaissance Man said:


> Sil I had some cucumbers and honey.
> 
> And I just fermented some cucumber in vinegar with Himalayan salt.
> 
> ...



next time ferment it just in purified water with salt,dill,few garlic and bay leaves..in vinegar also can be done but for me in brine where its at..the same with sauerkraut..in its own juices tastes the best


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 20, 2013)

^^^ Brine ?


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Brine ?



salt in water


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 20, 2013)

same as Soleil salt... werd.

Sil do you do cardio on empty stomach ?


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> same as Soleil salt... werd.
> 
> Sil do you do cardio on empty stomach ?



cardio is for carb lovers..my diet is mainly fat and protein..no need for cardio..but if you need to,fasted cardio is one the best ways to loose fat


----------



## _LG_ (May 20, 2013)

Still heart healthy though


----------



## XYZ (May 20, 2013)

Thoughts on elk and venison?  Esp, the tenderloin.


----------



## _LG_ (May 20, 2013)

Fuckin delicious^


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

probably the best meat for bb's..love it..i eat venison 9 months out of the year while venison season is on..wild venison resistant to deseases so theres no antibiotics and steroids involved like in farmed animals..


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

wild venison soup i'm eating right now


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 20, 2013)

Sil you must have the most comfortable shits.

I just ate

4 eggs
saurkraut
avocado
cucumber 
tomatoe
3 cups Alomnd milk/ 1 scoop grass fed whey


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 20, 2013)

SIl do you know where to order seeds online ?...

Avocado
Cabbage
Purple Haze perhaps ?


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> SIl do you know where to order seeds online ?...
> 
> Avocado
> Cabbage
> Purple Haze perhaps ?



seeds as if to grow your own?


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

dinner..home made sushi..smoked mackerel,avocado,cucumber,lemon juice


----------



## _LG_ (May 20, 2013)

That seaweed stuff is phukkin horrible tasting


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

i actually like the taste..one of the top super-foods btw


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> dinner..home made sushi..smoked mackerel,avocado,cucumber,lemon juice





I made the EXACT same thing the other day... except with sock-eye

And yes I mean to grow the seeds myself.


----------



## dogsoldier (May 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> wild venison soup i'm eating right now



Damn, you just ruined all that meat with vegetables!  There is no justice I tell you!


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I made the EXACT same thing the other day... except with sock-eye
> 
> And yes I mean to grow the seeds myself.



i'm sure you can use avocado's pit and grow your own but i think its too much work


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 21, 2013)

Sil if u could pick the the ultimate food... THE BEST thing to put in your body what would it be ?

Bee pollen ?... after you told me about that I did my research... Incredible food.

Spirulina ?... There are people in the world who live only on this and water.

There are a lot...

Wha u think man ?


----------



## kobefan234 (May 25, 2013)

The federal government says this is bad for health and will cause painful slow death. should I believe them? 
thanks


----------



## heckler7 (May 25, 2013)

^ I've made regular stops at ponoche rd for gas on my way back from Oakland and will say nothing good can come from that place.


----------



## kobefan234 (May 25, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> ^ I've made regular stops at ponoche rd for gas on my way back from Oakland and will say nothing good can come from that place.



thanks man !


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 26, 2013)

Im eating this now...


----------



## cube789 (May 26, 2013)

what is all that bro ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 26, 2013)

^^^^ K you asked for it pal.

The drink is Red Hibiscus tea... very good for blood circulation and pressure. I put chia seed is it... they turn into almost like tadpole eggs, and they become VERY good for digestion, they have decent protein content, and are techniclly not a direct carb.

The green paste...

Pea/hemp/rice/whey protein mix
Wheat/Alfalfa Grass
Pysillium husk
Maca
Pumpkin seed oil
cayanne 
cinnamon
ashwaganda
green coffee bean extract
peanut butter
coconut oil


Very easily digested meal.



Those spirulina tablets come in yet mate ??


----------



## cube789 (May 26, 2013)

yes mate both, spirulina and chlorella, been taking them for last 5 days and I tell ya what, my stomach has been feeling great. Not to mention my dumps are smooth as ... well ... shit lol
I even got my mum taking them lol thanks for your help fella


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

whaqt do these fantastic foods make you look like troll?


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 26, 2013)

cube789 said:


> yes mate both, spirulina and chlorella, been taking them for last 5 days and I tell ya what, my stomach has been feeling great. Not to mention my dumps are smooth as ... well ... shit lol
> I even got my mum taking them lol thanks for your help fella




^^^ Most excellent... try psyllium husk now





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whaqt do these fantastic foods make you look like troll?




^^^ Why don't you give them a shot and see porky ?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

Apparently he's showed a few ppl he trusts, but no-one's come fwd to validate his claim   bitch lives off vege paste and grass water FFS, must be waif thin


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 26, 2013)

^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (May 26, 2013)

I'm gonna show guys like you 2 pics around month 7 of GH.

I can't wait for the melts


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

Happy to see good results and progress


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Happy to see gay rimjobs and prostates




Hmmm...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Hmmm...



Yes those too


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

Lmao! Waif thin! Has to be!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

aren't all vegans


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> aren't all vegans



I've seen some fat fuck beer- drinking vegans too. Sickly looking cocksuckers


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

I have seen one huge vegan...some bearded welsh guy...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

small ripped vegan claimer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

teeny tiny next to a woman


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

That chick has some stems on her!


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 26, 2013)

I eat a dozen eggs a day


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 26, 2013)

Free range... 


I never said I was a vegan fuck faces


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)

grass fed beef and veg soup..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 4, 2013)

^^^ Damn man you like soup.






I just picked up some yogurt called Fage lol... (pronounced Fa-yeh)





1 cup

0% Fat - Make sure you get fats elsewhere... clean fats boys.
9g Carb - Not horrible because its not a direct carb
23g Protein - Couldn't ask for more
Live cultures added - Wait, what's that... more ?


I've been living on this shit, water and coconut oil lately... I'm like a boss !


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^lol..grade a pasteurized skimmed milk..nuff said


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^^ There's just no pleasing you is there ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 5, 2013)

U don't live in America Sil.... it's fuckin hard to find stuff not packed with chemicals here.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 5, 2013)

i'm sure you can find a yogurt from raw milk where you live..or make it your own..its easy


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2013)

smoked mackerel,guac,pickles


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2013)

Dr. SiL, Why is it that Agent Yes sent me Water in a vial and called me a Nigger and a Reverse scammer?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> Dr. SiL, Why is it that Agent Yes sent me Water in a vial and called me a Nigger and a Reverse scammer?



but you like free stuff so technically you are a nigger..hope this helps


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2013)

pastured egg yolks,pastured bacon, sauerkraut,strawberry kefir


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

You eat some weird Jew food Sil


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 6, 2013)

How much salt should I use in my brine for cucumbers?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> How much salt should I use in my brine for cucumbers?



depends how salty you like your things..about 1tbs for a 32oz of water..use pink salt,add dill,bay leaves,garlic to the glass jar..make sure you use filtered water..if you want them be ready fast then boil the water and dissolve salt in it..cold water will take a bit longer to pickle..''stab'' your cucumbers with the knife all around so it soaks all the stuff faster..


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks man.  How little salt you think is okay?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2013)

couple of teaspoons..less salt you add,more time it will take for them to ferment..salt is a trigger in this whole process


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 6, 2013)

Ahh okay.  Last batch I did was very salty.  Definitely edible though.  What other veggies are good?  Think I'll try shredded carrots


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 6, 2013)

Why just the yolks ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Why just the yolks ?




Because he's a big man. You wouldn't understand


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 8, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Why just the yolks ?



i use whey and beef as my protein sources..also egg whites contain avidin wich inhibits biotin uptake..you can heat them to eliminate that but then it destroys most of the protein in egg white..yolk has plenty of biotin to compensate for that


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^ Werd.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Because he's a big man. You wouldn't understand





^^^^ Reeks of small penis syndrome.

Hope this helps !


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

Sil have you heard of Kambucha ?

It's supposed to be a really great probiotic.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Sil have you heard of Kambucha ?
> 
> It's supposed to be a really great probiotic.



yeah,i know..makes good alcoholic drink too..but just the whole idea that you need to use a lot of sugar to make it does not appeal to me


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^^ Big true.

But I think depending on the kind of sugar it may be ok in moderation... Palm sugar for example ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^^ Big true.
> 
> But I think depending on the kind of sugar it may be ok in moderation... Palm sugar for example ?



yeah,i love coconut sugar..coffee+coconut sugar=nectar of gods


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^ How about Agave nectar ?

Tastes good and excellent source of inulin.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yeah,i love coconut sugar..coffee+coconut sugar=nectar of gods





This is what is written on my bag of palm sugar... for anyone who is reading this and wondering why it's a better alternative to sugar.


Coconut Palm Sugar is rated as a GI 35. In comparison, most honey is GI 55 and Jose Cane Sugar is GI 68. Coconut Palm Sugar has been known to deliver a slow release of energy, which sustains the human body through your daily activities without experiencing the "highs" and "lows" so often associated with cane sugar. Coconut Palm Sugar also has a nutritional content far richer than any other commercially available sweeteners. It is particularly high in Potassium, Magnesium, Zinc and Iron. It is also a natural source of vitamins B1, B2, B3, B6 and C.

Palm Sugar can be used as a 1:1 replacement to cane sugar in most applications. It has a very low melt temperature, a tremendously high burn temperature, and it dissolves in water, making it extremely versatile. It is perfect as a sweetener in smoothies, shakes, spreads, cereals, energy bars, and deserts of all kinds. Palm sugar is also the perfect complement to all of our Cacao products for both nutrition and taste. Please note that Palm Sugar is not Raw.





Hope this helps !


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^^ Big true.
> 
> But I think depending on the kind of sugar it may be ok in moderation... Palm sugar for example ?


why not use splenda or stevia as sweetners


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ How about Agave nectar ?
> 
> Tastes good and excellent source of inulin.


I have read that inulin causes bloat   Inulin & Gas | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> why not use splenda or stevia as sweetners





heckler7 said:


> i have read that inulin causes bloat





^^^ stfu


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ How about Agave nectar ?
> 
> Tastes good and excellent source of inulin.



i'm not sold on agave..very contradicting reports on it so far


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^ I think the thing with agave is it's not SUPER sweet so people tend to use more of it.

Anything too much is no good.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ I think the thing with agave is it's not SUPER sweet so people tend to use more of it.
> 
> Anything too much is no good.



problem is that agave is 75% fructose and because its refined too you can be sure most of it goes straight to your fat tissue


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^ Knows more than me.

Personally nothing is better than honey for a sweetener, and the good bacteria in your gut LOVE it.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

Not for nothing this is what is written on the the Agave nectar I buy...


High content of Inulin, a naturally occurring oligosaccharides, or short chains of fructose molecules with unusual nutritional characteristics. This particular plant has the highest concentrations of minerals known to increase calcium absorption, while encouraging beneficial probiotic flora.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

Sil whats good for pissing like leaky faucet ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Not for nothing this is what is written on the the Agave nectar I buy...
> 
> 
> High content of Inulin, a naturally occurring oligosaccharides, or short chains of fructose molecules with unusual nutritional characteristics. This particular plant has the highest concentrations of minerals known to increase calcium absorption, while encouraging beneficial probiotic flora.



this pretty much sums it up..

Agave syrup is a manmade sweetener which has been through a complicated chemical refining process of enzymatic digestion, which converts the starch and fiber into the unbound, manmade chemical fructose. While high fructose agave syrup won?t spike your blood glucose levels, the fructose in it may cause mineral depletion, liver inflammation, hardening of the arteries, insulin resistance leading to diabetes, high blood pressure, cardiovascular disease and obesity



Renaissance Man said:


> Sil whats good for pissing like leaky faucet ?



what exactly do you mean?


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ stfu


I asked because I'm diabetic and that's what I use. But your answer summed it up nicely thanks for helping.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I asked because I'm diabetic and that's what I use. But your answer summed it up nicely thanks for helping.



^^^ j/k Splenda is a chemical... fuck that. 

Raw Stevia, Palm sugar, Honey, agave nectar are all good alternatives.

And in my opinion would be better for anyone, let alone someone with diabetes, to use in place of white sugar or sugar substitue.



[SIL] said:


> this pretty much sums it up..
> 
> Agave syrup is a manmade sweetener which has been through a complicated chemical refining process of enzymatic digestion, which converts the starch and fiber into the unbound, manmade chemical fructose. While high fructose agave syrup won?t spike your blood glucose levels, the fructose in it may cause mineral depletion, liver inflammation, hardening of the arteries, insulin resistance leading to diabetes, high blood pressure, cardiovascular disease and obesity
> 
> ...





Talkin bout the protstate.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

@Heckler if your diabetic you need to work on alkalinizing your body kid.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> @Heckler if your diabetic you need to work on alkalinizing your body kid.


I'm type 1, my immune system killed off my beta cells a long time ago, diet wont help me like an obese person. But I do try and eat well with the choices available. but I'm always open to try new things, I don't think my blood is acidic, I drink a little coffee in the morning because I love coffee but that's it all water rest of the day and I keep plenty of fruit with me when I feel my sugar get low I eat fruit instead of candy. My Endo says I'm the healthiest patient he has. Anyway I'm really interested  what you guys have been saying, I only use sweetners for cooking because my family eats what I cook and I try not to make it to plain for my kids.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

2 things someone with any type of diabetes should seriously take into consideration should be the following...

1. Organic milk thistle seeds.... you can turn them into teas, mix into shakes, or eat them straight up (soak them first)

2. Hydration

Hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

lol...dr fuking troll and all his immense credibility....stfu


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> 2 things someone with any type of diabetes should seriously take into consideration should be the following...
> 
> 1. Organic milk thistle seeds.... you can turn them into teas, mix into shakes, or eat them straight up (soak them first)
> 
> ...


thistle has no benefit for someone who is insulin dependent, good for liver but wont really do much else. sugar is the hardest thing to find healthy alternatives for.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> thistle has no benefit for someone who is insulin dependent, good for liver but wont really do much else. sugar is the hardest thing to find healthy alternatives for.




Fun fact, insulin beats up on the liver also.

Hope this helps !


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I'm type 1, my immune system killed off my beta cells a long time ago, diet wont help me like an obese person. But I do try and eat well with the choices available. but I'm always open to try new things, I don't think my blood is acidic, I drink a little coffee in the morning because I love coffee but that's it all water rest of the day and I keep plenty of fruit with me when I feel my sugar get low I eat fruit instead of candy. My Endo says I'm the healthiest patient he has. Anyway I'm really interested  what you guys have been saying, I only use sweetners for cooking because my family eats what I cook and I try not to make it to plain for my kids.



what are your stats?


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Fun fact, insulin beats up on the liver also.
> 
> Hope this helps !


type 2 who take orals like metformin it blocks glucose production in liver, type 1 I never read anything saying it harms liver or doctors would be concerned with liver values every time I went in for bloodwork. jus sayn.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

do you guys like hemp seeds?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> type 2 who take orals like metformin it blocks glucose production in liver, type 1 I never read anything saying it harms liver or doctors would be concerned with liver values every time I went in for bloodwork. jus sayn.



read dr bernstein's diabetes solution..he's been living with type 1 for 60 years or so..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> do you guys like hemp seeds?




I bought a pound once.

I looked iike a total retard trying to eat them cuz of how small they are.

And also I've read a few ideas that hemp seeds increase estrogen in men... no solid proof tho.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 10, 2013)

Seeds are good for you nutrition wise... they are packed with protein,fats, amino acids, etc.

But they bind your insides because of the lack of moisture in them.

I _STRONGLY _recommend soaking all your seeds and nuts before eating them.

Hope this helps !!!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 10, 2013)

Sil what do you think about this probiotic ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^looks good



wild alaskan salmon and organic sorrel


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^ In large doses sorrel is lethal... this nigga ain't worried.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 11, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> what are your stats?


currently 190, 6ft,  just cut from 215 in last 2 and a half months  and still have some fat on me. I use 20ius of lantus in the morning and about 4 shots a day around 4-12 ius Humalog. 



[SIL] said:


> read dr bernstein's diabetes solution..he's been living with type 1 for 60 years or so..


I'm definitely gonna check that out, I get so much bad info from docs, be good to read from someone who has the same problems. Thanks for the info


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^^^

Mostly every patient I see that is on insulin, is also on dialysis.

Def pick that book up.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

^^sees patients


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^ Raw cacao or gtfo


----------



## cube789 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^sees patients


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Raw cacao or gtfo



haha dont be silly..nobody can eat 100% cacao chocolate and say that it was tasty..


----------



## XYZ (Jun 12, 2013)

Thoughts on wild flash frozen Chilean Sea Bass.

This is caught off of the coast of New Zealand, flash frozen on the boat and shipped next day air to the local fish market, thawed and consumed within 48-56 hours after being caught.  I don't like the freezing part of it but it is wild and as close to fresh as I'll ever get with this type of fish.  Same thing with Halibut from Alaska.

What are your thoughts on farm raised fish vs. wild also?  Seems like there is a lot of different opinions on farm raised as there are several different ways this can be done.  Personally, when ever in doubt I'll pay the extra for wild.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> haha dont be silly..nobody can eat 100% cacao chocolate and say that it was tasty..




^^^ Big true.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 12, 2013)

Thats why I mix in in with other things.

It has good medicinal value so I keep it in my diet.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Thoughts on wild flash frozen Chilean Sea Bass.
> 
> This is caught off of the coast of New Zealand, flash frozen on the boat and shipped next day air to the local fish market, thawed and consumed within 48-56 hours after being caught.  I don't like the freezing part of it but it is wild and as close to fresh as I'll ever get with this type of fish.  Same thing with Halibut from Alaska.
> 
> What are your thoughts on farm raised fish vs. wild also?  Seems like there is a lot of different opinions on farm raised as there are several different ways this can be done.  Personally, when ever in doubt I'll pay the extra for wild.




i'd stay away from chilean sea bass..it's very high in mercury,matter fact is so high that is only ''recommended'' eat it no more than 3 times per month..alaskan halibut has moderate mercury levels..only buy frozen wish because its the only way to get ''fresh'' fish unless you live by the sea and buy from fisherman..if you get your ''fresh'' fish from the shops most of the time its caught and dragged around the water dead then brought to the shops still unfrozen..histamine levels shoot through the roof few hours after fish is caught so if it has not been flash frozen then you better believe that your gut will let you know about..farmed fish..fish are not ment to be eating grains,soy and other shit..simple as that..what you get when you feed this to the fish and cram them in to pens?it leads to parasites and deseases which requires antibiotics and pesticides..also when you feed them grains then they omega 3's become malformed..not to mention they are fed gmo's soy,rendered poultry fillers(with chicken manure) and god knows what else..also almost all farmed fish has high levels of PCB's..thats synthetic chemicals that are used in plastic,paints and so on..it tends to bioaccumulate in fat just like other toxins so if you ever compared wild salmon with farm raised you'd see that farmed has much more fat thus much more toxins in it..


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^great post


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^great post



thx bro..want farmed fish?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> thx bro..want farmed fish?



lol i think i'll pass


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol i think i'll pass



lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

thread needs more sil and less troll


----------



## XYZ (Jun 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd stay away from chilean sea bass..it's very high in mercury,matter fact is so high that is only ''recommended'' eat it no more than 3 times per month..alaskan halibut has moderate mercury levels..only buy frozen wish because its the only way to get ''fresh'' fish unless you live by the sea and buy from fisherman..if you get your ''fresh'' fish from the shops most of the time its caught and dragged around the water dead then brought to the shops still unfrozen..histamine levels shoot through the roof few hours after fish is caught so if it has not been flash frozen then you better believe that your gut will let you know about..farmed fish..fish are not ment to be eating grains,soy and other shit..simple as that..what you get when you feed this to the fish and cram them in to pens?it leads to parasites and deseases which requires antibiotics and pesticides..also when you feed them grains then they omega 3's become malformed..not to mention they are fed gmo's soy,rendered poultry fillers(with chicken manure) and god knows what else..also almost all farmed fish has high levels of PCB's..thats synthetic chemicals that are used in plastic,paints and so on..it tends to bioaccumulate in fat just like other toxins so if you ever compared wild salmon with farm raised you'd see that farmed has much more fat thus much more toxins in it..



I do know for a fact the fish that is sold where I buy is flash frozen right after being caught, all of it is wild (better be for what they are charging).  The Sea Bass is usually once a month if that.  I have read about the mercury levels....kinda scary to be honest.

The last time I had farm raised fish was when I was eating out, I asked if it was wild or farmed.  I was told it was wild but found out later it was farmed.  That was in 2009, so I've been a consumer of wild since.

What types of fish would you recommend for weekly consumption that is easily grilled. 

Thanks.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I do know for a fact the fish that is sold where I buy is flash frozen right after being caught, all of it is wild (better be for what they are charging).  The Sea Bass is usually once a month if that.  I have read about the mercury levels....kinda scary to be honest.
> 
> The last time I had farm raised fish was when I was eating out, I asked if it was wild or farmed.  I was told it was wild but found out later it was farmed.  That was in 2009, so I've been a consumer of wild since.
> 
> ...



i'd say you cant beat wild alaskan sockeye salmon..very low in mercury,lives in fresh waters,feeds on plankton..other good choices: tilapia,freshwater trout,summer flounder,haddock,mackerel,petrale sole,sardines,anchovies..just make sure if you grilling your fish not to burn it especially fatty ones because of the carcinogens..


----------



## XYZ (Jun 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd say you cant been wild alaskan sockeye salmon..very low in mercury,lives in fresh waters,feeds on plankton..other good choices: tilapia,freshwater trout,summer flounder,haddock,mackerel,petrale sole,sardines,anchovies..just make sure if you grilling your fish not to burn it especially fatty ones because of the carcinogens..




THE Demigod has spoken..................................bow.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

wild pink alaskan salmon with grass fed butter sauce


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 13, 2013)

Whys your kraut orange?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Whys your kraut orange?



orange?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

just ate the whole bowl of home made ice cream..am about to die


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> orange?



Well it ain't opaque white like mine anyway


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Well it ain't opaque white like mine anyway



its from the carrot i put in


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd say you cant beat wild alaskan sockeye salmon..very low in mercury,lives in fresh waters,feeds on plankton..other good choices: tilapia,freshwater trout,summer flounder,haddock,mackerel,petrale sole,sardines,anchovies..just make sure if you grilling your fish not to burn it especially fatty ones because of the carcinogens..





^^^ Another big true.

Sock-eye almost has a perfect fat to protein ratio, truly a super food.

Sardines too.... fuck me I eat so many of those little fishes you have no idea.

And raw fish or gtfo !


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

from weekends farmers market..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ Werd.

I just went also, picked up some organic kefir milk... shit is off the hook.

bought some beets, currently fermenting them now.

Oh and Bee Pollen.... you guys, seriously pick up some Bee Pollen.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

bison ftw



SIL whats your thoughts on cod? its big on this coast

lolol@ having to buy frozen or farmed fish..pfft


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ Keep your out of this thread please, your menstruation cycle will draw bears.

Thanks !


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

what if I dont menstruate.....


I wonder if thats why theres bears in my yard


fuck


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ K. now gtfo


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> bison ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



depends where that cod comes from..unless you catch your own fish and eat it within few hours none of the fish is ''fresh''..frozen is far the best when it comes to safety and freshness


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

I live on the coast....but I'll have to grill the guys at the fish market


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 17, 2013)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]










[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^pizza box in fridge


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

Margarine?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^ Not mine ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

^^lives with mom


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

Mom eats pizza dipped in margarine?


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

? I feel sick ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm also a male stripper on my days off, you guys wanna talk about that ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

^^pours kefir on himself and strips for his mom


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 17, 2013)

^^^^ Hater


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^pours kefir on himself and strips for his mom



Lowfat kefir


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 19, 2013)

Sil i'm going to a fishermans market on friday.

Besides salmon and sardines, whats another fish I could opt for to save a little money ?


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

Wife made, she wants the D


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 19, 2013)

^^she wants your credit card


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ maxxed out buying gearz from longworthb


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 21, 2013)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 21, 2013)

Wild caught salmon, pickled cucumber, sauerkraut, carrot.

Sil inspired meal.











[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





I stuck the carrot in my ass afterwards, I couldn't help it sorry !


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 29, 2013)

just got back from saturdays farmers market..


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 29, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> just got back from saturdays farmers market..



Looks delicious.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 29, 2013)

grass fed beef with turmeric,organic asparagus with butter


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

I like that one


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2013)

I have high cholesterol, can i eat grass fed beef? Ive heard the fat in grass fed beef is more healthy.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 29, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have high cholesterol, can i eat grass fed beef? Ive heard the fat in grass fed beef is more healthy.



Grass fed beef has an omega 3 to omega 6 profile near salmons profile.  Grain fed is like 1 to 26.  Cholesterol is an effect not a cause


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Grass fed beef has an omega 3 to omega 6 profile near salmons profile.  Grain fed is like 1 to 26.  Cholesterol is an effect not a cause



Good. Gonna get some today.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 29, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> probably the best meat for bb's..love it..i eat venison 9 months out of the year while venison season is on..wild venison resistant to deseases so theres no antibiotics and steroids involved like in farmed animals..



I gotta try some venison.
My wife was suggesting it.
She really likes it.

The Whole Foods I shop at advertises all of their meat as antibiotic and steroid free.
No idea as to the accuracy of that claim.


----------



## SFW (Jun 29, 2013)

I have some organic coconut oil. Whats the best way to utilize this oil on a cut...besides rubbing it all over myself to look moar jacked? Would it be ideal for preworkout energy? Share a non complicated recipe if possible.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 29, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good. Gonna get some today.


you must have an In-n-Out on you exit, take a different route home. hope this helps


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2013)

SFW said:


> I have some organic coconut oil. Whats the best way to utilize this oil on a cut...besides rubbing it all over myself to look moar jacked? Would it be ideal for preworkout energy? Share a non complicated recipe if possible.



black coffee + coconut oil in the blender...pwo drink..even better if you use mct oil..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> black coffee + coconut oil in the blender...pwo drink..even better if you use mct oil..



That would taste pretty good!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That would taste pretty good!



add some grass fed butter for frothiness


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> add some grass fed butter for frothiness



We don't have grain fed butter or beef here, if that is the alternative.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> We don't have grain fed butter or beef here, if that is the alternative.



i didnt understand,you dont have grain or grass fed?


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 30, 2013)

SFW said:


> I have some organic coconut oil. Whats the best way to utilize this oil on a cut...besides rubbing it all over myself to look moar jacked? Would it be ideal for preworkout energy? Share a non complicated recipe if possible.



Spoonful.
GICH


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 30, 2013)

Sardines (wildcaught)... Perfection.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Wild caught salmon, pickled cucumber, sauerkraut, carrot.
> 
> Sil inspired meal.
> 
> ...



no callous on your hand....knew you was just a hippy troll....hand look like a womans


----------



## SFW (Jun 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> black coffee + coconut oil in the blender...pwo drink..even better if you use mct oil..



Tried it. Seems promising. Gonna try it again for fasted cardio in the AM.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2013)

SFW said:


> Tried it. Seems promising. Gonna try it again for fasted cardio in the AM.



ideally for fasted cardio coffee+mct..mct will icrease your gh level while you are in fasted state


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no callous on your hand....knew you was just a hippy troll....hand look like a womans


Busted


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

even...gloves there would be some wear and tear on your hands...from now on shut your fuking mouth


----------



## SFW (Jun 30, 2013)

SmoothHandJames?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

doesn't work out big mouth james?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no callous on your hand....knew you was just a hippy troll....hand look like a womans



Lol no surprises. Little girl's hands indeed .... Fkg owned!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol, no cat tower?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 1, 2013)

there's nothing wrong with having soft hands


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

Or owning cat towers either


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 1, 2013)

if anything its an advantage i'd say


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't just use coconut oil as the perfect fat.

I also use it as a moisturizer.

Maybe if you did this KOS your old lady wouldn't be running out on you ?

Hope this helps ! ^^^


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 1, 2013)

Also, this brings to my next and most valid point.


All you talk about KOS are dudes body shapes, shoulder width, vascularity, male dominance, muscular "women", further men, and now my hands ?

KOS... you are gay.

seriously, and I bet this is why your wife is leaving you... cuz she prolly suspects the same.



I know i've said this before but this time I REALLY mean it... Hope this helps !

"Temet nosce" <----- Look it up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

you don't workout...stfu...you live with your mom...stfu....there is no comeback stfu


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

lol at his lame response...so much fail...sooooo much fail...._*lotion completely repairs all the damage caused by abrasive steel in your hands day after day?!?! *_mother fucker please


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

This ownage requires its own thread!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

I knew sooner or later he would slip up and reveal some shit about himself......there goes your epic trolling career you non training big mouthed piece of shit....would love to see those fake lw pics....damn sending fake pics to old women on the internet....are you fuking eddie?!


----------



## Watson (Jul 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> This ownage requires its own thread!



yeah but under KOS' name lolz, i have enough probs with senior citizens as it is.........


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That would taste pretty good!



Not really. Coconut oil is pretty bland and flavorless. Gave the coffee a smoothness though. This stuff would make some good LHJO grease thats for true.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 2, 2013)

SFW said:


> Not really. Coconut oil is pretty bland and flavorless. Gave the coffee a smoothness though. This stuff would make some good LHJO grease thats for true.



depends..you need to make sure that you are using organic,unrefined,cold pressed coconut oil..it does make a difference


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2013)

SFW said:


> Not really. Coconut oil is pretty bland and flavorless. Gave the coffee a smoothness though. This stuff would make some good LHJO grease thats for true.



Actually bro, I used to LHJO with that stuff. True story!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 3, 2013)

Trolling aside, that shit hydrates the skin like nothing else.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

watch this..i hope you will learn thing or two..thank me later


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 4, 2013)

my nutrition teacher from a few years back tried telling us coconut oil was the worst oil to use because it had such a high saturated fat content. She recommended olive oil or vegetable oil. Fuckin teachers these days....she was an RN too. WTF?


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2013)

I was under the impression that grape seed oil was super healthy until i found out that PUFA's are horrendous for your health. even at 0.5% of your diet, it can trigger certain genes to express a cancer response. Best fats are from ruminant animals, coconut, cocoa butter and palm kernel. Olive oil is over 10% PUFA so use in moderation. maasai tribe eat mostly meat and raw milk. Inuits eat whale blubber, seal meat, fish, etc. Both have super low cancer rates and almost no instances of heart disease.


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2013)

jsut curious, whats the best oil to lightly fry some crumbed chicken/steak for my boys?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 4, 2013)

I cook all my shit in coconut oil now. Supposedly it has a higher oxidation temp than olive oil and maintains its nutritional value when subjected to high heat as in cooking. Could be broscience though. I've seen other sources saying they have the same or very similar temperatures...


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> watch this..i hope you will learn thing or two..thank me later



Interesting. Shes saying the mothers use of antibiotics can manifest into your child ending up with mental problems, asthma, allergies and be prone to substance abuse. I didnt follow how an unhealthy gut flora causes a leaky gut though.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

SFW said:


> I was under the impression that grape seed oil was super healthy until i found out that PUFA's are horrendous for your health. even at 0.5% of your diet, it can trigger certain genes to express a cancer response. Best fats are from ruminant animals, coconut, cocoa butter and palm kernel. Olive oil is over 10% PUFA so use in moderation. maasai tribe eat mostly meat and raw milk. Inuits eat whale blubber, seal meat, fish, etc. Both have super low cancer rates and almost no instances of heart disease.



dont forget the pacific islanders who's diet is predominantly sat fats from coconut..they have virtually no heart related deseases..or i should say ''had'' until the western diet came into their life


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

Griffith said:


> jsut curious, whats the best oil to lightly fry some crumbed chicken/steak for my boys?



if you use any oil for cooking it should only be coconut..low temp slow cooking only..do not use any other vegetable,olive,seed oils for cooking


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

lamb, turmeric, sauerkraut..


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

home made 100% whey..


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks good bro. I like lamb but i always make it rubbery some how.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

SFW said:


> Looks good bro. I like lamb but i always make it rubbery some how.



the lamb has that texture..i actually like that softness because beef or venison tend to get hard when cooked


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> home made 100% whey..




Recipe god damnit?

On a side note, looks like A large non-geared man is about to tea bag that bowl.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

SFW said:


> Recipe god damnit?
> 
> On a side note, looks like A large non-geared man is about to tea bag that bowl.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

I just ate huge grilled ribeye an taters


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> home made 100% whey..



Does it taste like TERD?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Does it taste like TERD?



it taste like heavys sweat


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

just ate half of stick of this on its own..that shit is divine


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

i'm off to the market..need to get there first with my local queens doing their shopping..


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 6, 2013)

Sil, thoughts on Apple cider Vinegar? 
Been drinking an ounce daily for several months.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Sil, thoughts on Apple cider Vinegar?
> Been drinking an ounce daily for several months.



good stuff..use it daily too..acv+lemon+ baking soda+himalayen salt+fulvic acid=my wake up cocktail


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 6, 2013)

Does acv react with the soda?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Does acv react with the soda?



it does but nothing major..makes sort of apple soda/lemonade taste especially for some people who cant drink acv on its own


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 6, 2013)

Just read a little on fulvic acid, can't believe I haven't heard of it before.   Very interesting.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Just read a little on fulvic acid, can't believe I haven't heard of it before.   Very interesting.



just do you research if you gonna buy one..lots of dodgy stuff floating around


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

here this tree hugger selling good one..

Fulvic Acid Benefits


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> here this tree hugger selling good one..
> 
> Fulvic Acid Benefits



Same one I was looking at on Amazon
Gych


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 10, 2013)

This company earth shift is really great.

Not only is all of the food certified organic, but they actually go to where the food in native to, to harvest it. 

Purdy cool if you ask me.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 10, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> This company earth shift is really great.
> 
> Not only is all of the food certified organic, but they actually go to where the food in native to, to harvest it.
> 
> Purdy cool if you ask me.



How's your deadlift bro?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

non existent


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2013)

Fluvic acid enemas ftw.


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2013)

Sil, if you were trapped on a desert island and had to choose one food source for a year, what would it be?

Coconuts? Oats? Almonds? Hemp seeds? Eggs?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 11, 2013)

Quinoa


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 11, 2013)

SFW said:


> Sil, if you were trapped on a desert island and had to choose one food source for a year, what would it be?
> 
> Coconuts? Oats? Almonds? Hemp seeds? Eggs?



i'd say meat..and a little islander boy..i'll use him as a slave..and i can eat him too just in case


----------



## cube789 (Jul 11, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd say meat..and a little islander boy..i'll use him as a slave..and i can eat him too just in case


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 11, 2013)

beef liver and beef liver pate


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

yuckiest plate yet


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 11, 2013)

its frying pan..ive made pate out of it


----------



## cube789 (Jul 12, 2013)

bro whats a typical breakfast for you ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

i dont have breakfast as such..i have my coffee with grass fed butter and mct oil..its about 600cals or so from fats there so technically i fast till about 1-2 o'clock then i have my eggs,bacon,avocado ext.,


----------



## cube789 (Jul 12, 2013)

I feel ya, typically i find it hard to get anything down me most mornings. I normally just eat 2 bigish meals a day
a liquid breakfast sounds like summin i _could _get down me in the morning


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

cube789 said:


> I feel ya, typically i find it hard to get anything down me most mornings. I normally just eat 2 bigish meals a day
> a liquid breakfast sounds like summin i _could _get down me in the morning



its good..basically you dont consume any carbs for as long as possible and you are in the fat burning mode for the most of the day..you energy levels are through the roof,you dont have insulin spikes and crashes which makes you hungry and sleepy..you eat your big meals at the end of the day after the training and then have your carbs as the last meal of the day..works for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

Interesting. How could that work if you worked out early AM?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Interesting. How could that work if you worked out early AM?



This. 
I drink milk first thing,  gym, shake, work


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 12, 2013)

Will eating just the yolks raw still create a biotin deficiency ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Interesting. How could that work if you worked out early AM?



pretty much the same..you have your coffee with mct and have a fasted workout..also have some collagen protein to preserve the muscle or 5-10g of bcaa's before training..after workout have your protein meal but still with no carbs..so throughout the day you keep insulin sensitivity low..you consume your carbs only with the last meal..its like carb load..then you have enough energy to fuel the no carb morning workouts


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 12, 2013)

How is my diet?

Meal 1 - 6 GMO eggs, 1 cup off brand GMO oats, Sugar Free Rockstar, GMO multivitamin
Meal 2 - 9 oz starkist chunk light, non-albacore tuna, 20-25 almonds, Atkins meal replacement bar, sugar free Rockstar
Meal 3 - 1 cup GMO oats, 1 scoop GMO chocolate whey, 2 tbsp natural GMO peanut butter, sugar free Rockstar
pre-workout shake
post-workout shake (2 scoops GMO whey, 50 g GMO dextrose
Meal 5 - 10 oz  GMO chicken breast, 1 cup GMO brown rice, frozen broccoli, soy sauce
Meal 6 - 10 oz 93% GMO ground beef, frozen broccoli


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

awful


----------



## ROID (Jul 12, 2013)

I've just now looked at this thread. I guess this will be my Friday night reading since all the cool kids stay at home and read on weekends.

I think I'll have one of those sugar free rock stars


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> How is my diet?
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 GMO eggs, 1 cup off brand GMO oats, Sugar Free Rockstar, GMO multivitamin
> Meal 2 - 9 oz starkist chunk light, non-albacore tuna, 20-25 almonds, Atkins meal replacement bar, sugar free Rockstar
> ...



looks great


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

sweet potato,apple and cinnamon pie


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> pretty much the same..you have your coffee with mct and have a fasted workout..also have some collagen protein to preserve the muscle or 5-10g of bcaa's before training..after workout have your protein meal but still with no carbs..so throughout the day you keep insulin sensitivity low..you consume your carbs only with the last meal..its like carb load..then you have enough energy to fuel the no carb morning workouts



I'm nearly sold on this idea. How much carbs are you consuming?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

^^for sale


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 14, 2013)

pastured eggs and bacon..buffalo milk yogurt with strawberries


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do your eggs have little / no whites?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 14, 2013)

Because egg whites have little to no nutritional value other than the fact that they are attached to the yolk.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Why do your eggs have little / no whites?





Cuz your a homosexual... hope this helps.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 14, 2013)

Sil i've applied many of your ideas and i've truly noticed a difference, and I just wanted to say thank you.

No trolling.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Why do your eggs have little / no whites?



Biotin killer


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 14, 2013)

^^^ No because when you cook the whites 70-90 % of the protein is destroyed.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 14, 2013)

^^^ And on top of that cooking the whites still does not completely destroy the avidin... Which is responsible for things like biotin deficiencies.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 15, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ And on top of that cooking the whites still does not completely destroy the avidin... Which is responsible for things like biotin deficiencies.



Yeah,  like I said. 
Been benchin' bro?


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sweet potato,apple and cinnamon pie



i like to do a Sil diet one day, but im shit scared id need to eat stuff like this ^ im probably a month out from my 1st ever real cut


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Why do your eggs have little / no whites?



i only lightly warm my yolks and if i did it with whole eggs you get this biotin/avidin thing..and also i try to keep my protein intake to a minimum in the early part of the day..and egg yolks is where the whole goodness is anyways..


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 15, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i like to do a Sil diet one day, but im shit scared id need to eat stuff like this ^ im probably a month out from my 1st ever real cut



bro my ''diet'' tastes better than 99.9% of the crap that all these bb's promote..i eat real food


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 15, 2013)

How you do that yolk only thing?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 15, 2013)

you mean how i separate yolks from whites?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> you mean how i separate yolks from whites?



Yes, I'm retarded


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 15, 2013)

I just ate a pound of sockeye salmon.

Whole avocado.

6th day no carb.

hope... this... helps....


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 15, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I just ate a pound of sockeye salmon.
> 
> Whole avocado.
> 
> ...


Did you lift?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2013)

nope


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 15, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Yes, I'm retarded


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 15, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2013)

Please tell me, Sil that you still like PIZZA.......


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 16, 2013)

i don't..never been a fan of it anyways..i don't eat anything that contains wheat in any shape or form..it's not worth it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ No because when you cook the whites 70-90 % of the protein is destroyed.



Raw in shake. Low bioavailability but extremely slow release


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 16, 2013)

sweet potato,banana and coconut oil pie


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sweet potato,banana and coconut oil pie



What's the crust?
Recipe?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sweet potato,banana and coconut oil pie



How's that cawk pie taste?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh fuck, didn't even notice.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Oh fuck, didn't even notice.



Just an FYI, there are subliminal messages in every post Sil makes. 

That sneaky eyed purple carrot eater needs to be watched very closely


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How's that cawk pie taste?



watch @ 1:00..jamma jamma jamma


----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2013)

..What did you say that was Sil, cream from your banana ?????


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

beef,wild boar bacon and sauerkraut casserole


----------



## M-Way (Jul 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> beef,wild boar bacon and sauerkraut casserole



Looks pretty much what I see on pavements on sunday mornings...


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 17, 2013)

^^lives on the streets


----------



## M-Way (Jul 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^lives on the streets



Ha ha, Leave1 always called me a hobo, it was funny.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 17, 2013)

Last meal was 1 pound grass fed beef, large tomatoe, large cucumber, 3 eggs, 1 ounce of organic blue cheese, half gallon of grass fed milk.

WOuld have posted pics but cant upload 



The standing calf raise at my gym must feel so dominated.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)

^^^projects internal dialogue onto inanimate objects


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 19, 2013)

^^^ Read A brief synopsis by Freud.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)

^^gives away too much credit, fails to recognize use of cliff notes


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

beef,cauliflower,spinach and coconut basmanti rice


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 19, 2013)

White power


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 19, 2013)

What's the crust on the pie gdi


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> beef,cauliflower,spinach and coconut basmanti rice



Lmao!

Sil you stated your carb intake is solely with you're last meal, a 'carb load' - how much would you eat? 

I'm guessing sweet potato, brown rice, gluten-free pasta etc?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> What's the crust on the pie gdi



sweet potato?its not a pie as such i just was not sure how to call it..steam potatoes then add coconut oil in the food processor..i just eat it like that but you can put that mix in the oven and potatoes with oil will give you that crust..sprinkle some coconut sugar on top too..


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Sil you stated your carb intake is solely with you're last meal, a 'carb load' - how much would you eat?
> 
> I'm guessing sweet potato, brown rice, gluten-free pasta etc?



my only carb sources are sweet potatoes and white rice..safest when it comes to toxins ext.,..dont eat anything that is labeled ''gluten free''..usually gluten is replaced by other starches like rice starch,corn starch..its no good..carb intake depends if i trained on that day or i'm having leg workout next day ext.,so basically i dont eat carbs when i dont train so its like 4 day per week..rest 3 i do..in grams i'd say 150-200 or so


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

Interesting on the 'gluten free' info. Nothing surprises me.

150-200g carbs is enough for muscle building? Or just keeps you lean?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Interesting on the 'gluten free' info. Nothing surprises me.
> 
> 150-200g carbs is enough for muscle building? Or just keeps you lean?



i think its highly individual thing when it comes to macros..but overall i'd say 150-200 is more than enough for lean muscle gains..there are a lot of different other factors but i believe its a hormonal issue rather than calories in and calories out


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> White power



.....Little Guy I'm thinking you meant to write 'White Powder'..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i think its highly individual thing when it comes to macros..but overall i'd say 150-200 is more than enough for lean muscle gains..there are a lot of different other factors but i believe its a hormonal issue rather than calories in and calories out



Def an individual thing - I know guys that chew through carbs yet stay relatively lean. I'm not one of those guys.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 21, 2013)

^^knows guys


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 21, 2013)

Picked up some organic dark roast coffee and palm sugar.

Yummmyy


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks good! What's with the strawberries? 

Also, you eat fruit in limited quantities? Like mostly berries? (Sounds paleo)


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 22, 2013)

Sil that stuff with the strawberries looks bomb, jus say'n


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Looks good! What's with the strawberries?
> 
> Also, you eat fruit in limited quantities? Like mostly berries? (Sounds paleo)



yeah,very little fruit..fruit is just a sugary water..gets stored mostly as fat..not on my list


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 23, 2013)

homemade gooseberry ice cream


----------



## XYZ (Jul 24, 2013)

Let's get more information into this thread.

Give me some examples of the type of bacon to look for?  How are you making your own kraut?  The fermenting process seems rather simple, how involved is it?

VERY good information in this thread.  I'm going to get started in the next week or so.  The local farmer's market here is really big on organics, so I'm looking forward to hitting that up with a new found outlook.

Homemade ice cream?  

How long does the keifer milk last?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 24, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Let's get more information into this thread.
> 
> Give me some examples of the type of bacon to look for?  How are you making your own kraut?  The fermenting process seems rather simple, how involved is it?
> 
> ...



well basically you ask your farmers how they raise their pigs..the best bacon/pork you gonna get from pigs that spend most of their time outside,roaming around and eating whatever fuck they find and not fed with grains,corn like they usually do..

kraut is easy to make..there's the video..disregard the russian bitch voice






ice cream easy too..obviously you need to have a ice cream maker..and the rest is up to your fantasy...use yolks,raw milk,mct oil,butter,raw cacao,any fruits/berries,coconut oil..you can try different combinations depending on your taste..i also often add whey in there too..

kefir will last up to a week after it been done


----------



## XYZ (Jul 24, 2013)

^^Future admin.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 24, 2013)

^^new born organicist


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 24, 2013)

So what's a gooseberry? Never heard of them before.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 24, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> So what's a gooseberry? Never heard of them before.



himalayan blue rabbit poop


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> himalayan blue rabbit poop


That sounds absolutely delicious. I assume high in fiber, with a delicate hint vermin?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 24, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> That sounds absolutely delicious. I assume high in fiber, with a delicate hint vermin?



yes,vast array of flavours..bengali tulips,citrus,sri lankan cinnamon..overpowering


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 24, 2013)

That's quite the bouquet. Simply bursting with flavor. We should write an advertisement expounding the virtues of this wonder food/ panacea. Hyperbole will, however be strictly forbidden.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2013)

Best thread on IM. Next to the terd thread of course


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 24, 2013)

Cyanobacteria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Superest food they is ^^


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 24, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Cyanobacteria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Superest food they is ^^



I hope your research goes beyond wikipedia.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 25, 2013)

^^^ Hardy har har

That's one example of information, I suppose you could do the rest yourself.

Shit is good I use it daily.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Sil - do you activate your nuts and seeds? Legit IYO?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sil - do you activate your nuts and seeds? Legit IYO?



not a fan of these..nuts have a lot of mycotoxin issues so its pretty much a lottery if you gonna eat ones that have been affected by fungus or not..unless you know who sells raw almonds that are kept in the fridge in the shop then go ahead..dont see much nutritional value in seeds imo..also you have to soak them to make them more digestible ext.,..just the fact that both these foods are so endorsed by vegans makes me stay away from them..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 26, 2013)

16 ounces of Grass-fed sirloin, Sauerkraut, 3 eggs (free range), 1 Large tomato, half gallon of Grass-fed milk.

There is a definite difference in grass-fed vs. hormone treated meat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

All beef and lamb raised in Australia is grass-fed.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 26, 2013)

^^^ Is into guys


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Is into guys



Not small hairy blue-eyed hobbits


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 26, 2013)

My eyes are brown, and fuck nuts.

The pros out way the cons with nuts, even after soaking them.

Peanut butter is good though, your body assimilates that no problemo.

I put coconut oil in my PB, Organic PB of course.

Oh, and hope this helps !


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 26, 2013)

And why don't one of you "cool guy" mods sticky this thread ?

Is it cuz your gay ? is that y ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Agreed. Bon Appetite fuck face.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

"liver".......bleeeeeech


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 27, 2013)

one of the best superfoods..everybody should have it at least once per week..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

pass


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

no almonds? :' (

Fuck, ive been mowing bags down like no ones business. I just toast em and add sea salt. Very Addictive. Im sure its loaded with PUFA's and thats potentially harmful.

And why Sauerkraut over raw or just boiled cabbage? I was gonna boil the cabbage today with spinach, onions, carrots, garlic, and some jew brisket.


And whats your opinion on staying alkaline? Do you buy into this?

 I hear a lemon wedge in every glass of water will keep you alkaline and potentially cancer free.....Unless of course its fluoridated water with GMO lemons.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

Bullet coffee + horse clen = 100% organic wired


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> My eyes are brown, and fuck nuts.
> 
> Oh, and hope this helps !



Two out of three then


----------



## Bowden (Jul 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> "liver".......bleeeeeech



My Mom feed it to me when I was a kid.
I still remember the *disgusting* taste.
Ummmmm..
Nothing like eating dried out foul tasting liver smothered in onions.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

Omg


----------



## Bowden (Jul 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Omg



Yeah...
Hey Mom what's for dinner?
Liver
OMG


----------



## Bowden (Jul 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Omg



Even worse..
Ever eaten "chitlins"?
My dad loved em.

Nothing like eating a plate full of hog guts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll eat nearly anything. But not offal, that's for dogs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Even worse..
> Ever eaten "chitlins"?
> My dad loved em.
> 
> Nothing like eating a plate full of hog guts.


fuck no


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 28, 2013)

organ meats are the most nutrient dense foods..bone broth,liver,heart ext., where the staple diet for our ancestors for hundreds of thousand of years..thats what made our brains to develop..for example indians would eat all the organ meats and bones and would give muscle meat to dogs..its all opposite nowadays


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

Have fun with your offal  

Btw, that bullet coffee is smooth and potent as hell Sil. Had a cup at 1pm still buzzing 8.45pm. Very clean energy, look fwd to trying MCT oil with it.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 28, 2013)

ask and ye shall receive


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

Some cawk pics if you don't mind


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 28, 2013)

thats up the diesel618's alley


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

Jakes swastika-shaped bell-end would be a sight to behold!


----------



## cube789 (Jul 28, 2013)

^175'er


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 28, 2013)

rumour has it his pubes have the shape of the adolf's moustache


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 28, 2013)

You say we should eat organ meats because our ancestors ate them? Should we also dwell in caves and cook our food by fire? We have evolved past that primal bullshit. Don't be a retard SIL.


----------



## independent (Jul 28, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> You say we should eat organ meats because our ancestors ate them? Should we also dwell in caves and cook our food by fire? We have evolved past that primal bullshit. Don't be a retard SIL.



Dont make me edit your post.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 28, 2013)

haha,dont talk about things you clearly lack any knowledge about..stick to drinking sugar free energy drinks and shooting shit up your veins..your expertise limits to those


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 28, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> You say we should eat organ meats because our ancestors ate them? Should we also dwell in caves and cook our food by fire? We have evolved past that primal bullshit. Don't be a retard SIL.





Hey, stfu.

Hope this helps !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> haha,dont talk about things you clearly lack any knowledge about..stick to drinking sugar free energy drinks and shooting shit up your veins..your expertise limits to those



little weird....diesel is a fag junky but a sometimes college boy...he may have done some learnin....but you speak out.....chj is a nontraining troll who lives with him mommy and he stinks up your thread all the time but all I hear then is silence


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 28, 2013)

^^^ Unhappy cuz he's fat.

Let it go pal !


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 28, 2013)

Sil, what's the most powerful antioxidant ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> little weird....diesel is a fag junky but a sometimes college boy...he may have done some learnin....but you speak out.....chj is a nontraining troll who lives with him mommy and he stinks up your thread all the time but all I hear then is silence



i'd take chj even with his soft hands over a crackhead who posts nudes any given day


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 28, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Sil, what's the most powerful antioxidant ?



i'd say liposomal glutathione


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd take chj even with his soft hands over a crackhead who posts nudes any given day



Good point. 

The hairy little midget must have such a smooth pooper from all the organic coconut oil it eats. 

 The junkie will just give you AIDs


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 28, 2013)

<----- Taller than you ^^^ prolly you roo fucker


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> <----- Taller than you ^^^ prolly you roo fucker



Your hand size is really pathetic if you are over 5'6"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Unhappy cuz he's fat.
> 
> Let it go pal !


I am very happy.....you live a pretend life on the internet....I win


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Your hand size is really pathetic if you are over 5'6"





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am very happy.....you live a pretend life on the internet....I win






^^^^ Two easy


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 29, 2013)

Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com

^^^ Hope this helps !


----------



## XYZ (Jul 29, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dont make me edit your post.




Nice work here.  Carry on......


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 29, 2013)

SIL, I'm gonna have a cow butchered, it is completely free range, only eats the grass around my friends farm.

I know some cultures use blood in certain dishes.

Can I use the blood from the cow too ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 29, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> SIL, I'm gonna have a cow butchered, it is completely free range, only eats the grass around my friends farm.
> 
> I know some cultures use blood in certain dishes.
> 
> Can I use the blood from the cow too ?



you should drench yourself in blood and walk around naked screaming ''who's next''



p.s..i think consuming blood is taking a bit to extreme..i think you should just stick to organ and skeletal meat and bones ext.,


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 29, 2013)

^^^ Lolz

Know a good beef brain recipe ?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 29, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Lolz
> 
> Know a good beef brain recipe ?


You should eat it with fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2013)

Now then, tell me. What did Miggs say to you? Multiple Miggs in the next cell. He hissed at you. What did he say?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

raw french butter..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2013)

What constitutes 'raw' butter?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2013)

Re: raw butter
by greenhause ? Tue Jan 29, 2008 4:59 pm
It never ceases to amaze me the misconception that is placed in the food industry by consumers of organic produce where the labelling of organic food immediately is perceived as beneficial. This misconception is also paralleled by the raw food community. 
This is a classic case of just that!. Is robbing milk from the calf and drinking a cow's milk beneficial? Raw butter also does not occur naturally and it is refined by human intervention. Additionally cow's milk is specifically created by nature for cows. It has many hormones for the calve's development that are very detrimental to human health. In fact one in particular is a well know carcinogen. Is it no wonder that  both prostate & breast cancer are rife in the dairy industry. Not to mention that the excess protein creates an acid environment in an already compromised digestive system in adults. This being the primary reason why osteoporosis is the norm amongst high animal protein diets irrespective whether it is eaten raw or not. It is also an aging catalyst depleting the body of many nutrients or vitamins and mineral. Calcium being taxed very heavily. Sure it will give you an energy boost but so do some pharmaceutical drugs. The benefits are very superficial and detriments far outweigh these.


^^


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What constitutes 'raw' butter?



from raw milk that has not been pasteurised thus all the benefits remain intact


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Re: raw butter
> by greenhause ? Tue Jan 29, 2008 4:59 pm
> It never ceases to amaze me the misconception that is placed in the food industry by consumers of organic produce where the labelling of organic food immediately is perceived as beneficial. This misconception is also paralleled by the raw food community.
> This is a classic case of just that!. Is robbing milk from the calf and drinking a cow's milk beneficial? Raw butter also does not occur naturally and it is refined by human intervention. Additionally cow's milk is specifically created by nature for cows. It has many hormones for the calve's development that are very detrimental to human health. In fact one in particular is a well know carcinogen. Is it no wonder that  both prostate & breast cancer are rife in the dairy industry. Not to mention that the excess protein creates an acid environment in an already compromised digestive system in adults. This being the primary reason why osteoporosis is the norm amongst high animal protein diets irrespective whether it is eaten raw or not. It is also an aging catalyst depleting the body of many nutrients or vitamins and mineral. Calcium being taxed very heavily. Sure it will give you an energy boost but so do some pharmaceutical drugs. The benefits are very superficial and detriments far outweigh these.
> ...




^^not even gonna comment on that


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

vanilla buffalo milk ice ream with raw honey..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> from raw milk that has not been pasteurised thus all the benefits remain intact



It illegal to buy for human consumption here unfortunately


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 30, 2013)

Sil,
I've got 4 pounds of gf sirloin to make five identical meals with.   Ideas?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> from raw milk that has not been pasteurised thus all the benefits remain intact



Note that unpasteurised milk is sold only for purposes such as bathing milk or cosmetic milk as recommended by the Australian Health Dept.  Those that mention that purchase is for human consumption purposes, will not be supplied.

Raw Jersey Bath milk 10lt
10lt (delivery fee of $7.50 automatically added in cart)
Price: $55.00

^^^ thieving Jews


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It illegal to buy for human consumption here unfortunately



lol ausies 

''A growing number of consumers, however, are taking a glass half-full approach, seeking out the raw product believing it is healthier. They are paying at least $3 a litre for the milk,* sold in health food outlets as bath milk for "cosmetic" use, then drinking it*, despite packaging warnings.''


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Note that unpasteurised milk is sold only for purposes such as bathing milk or cosmetic milk as recommended by the Australian Health Dept.  Those that mention that purchase is for human consumption purposes, will not be supplied.
> 
> Raw Jersey Bath milk 10lt
> 10lt (delivery fee of $7.50 automatically added in cart)
> ...



haha..black marked for milk..now ive seen it all

''A GROWING black market to meet rising demand for raw milk has led authorities to warn health food traders they face massive fines if caught selling the product for drinking.''


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Sil,
> I've got 4 pounds of gf sirloin to make five identical meals with.   Ideas?



marinade your meat in the zip bag..keep in the fridge for an hour..cook it on the grill for better taste..

1/2 cup of olive oil
2 tbs of salt
1/2 onion
2 cloves of garlic
1/4 cup lime juice
1 tbs red pepper
1 tbs cumin
2 tbs honey


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2013)

That's a lot of olive oil. Does the cooking destroy the omega 3?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a lot of olive oil. Does the cooking destroy the omega 3?



its just for the marinade..he has 4lbs of beef to marinade


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds good.   I can't believe you didn't mention kraut


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 30, 2013)

serve with kraut..


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^kraut server


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2013)

^^^ kraut server identifier


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a man-crush on OP.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 31, 2013)

this is easily the most valuable thread in the AG. SIL, you have an amazing array of great recipes and an impressive knowledge of diet. Well done sir


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> this is easily the most valuable thread in IML SIL, you have an amazing array of great recipes and an impressive knowledge of diet. Well done sir



^^^ fixed


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 31, 2013)

^^^fixes accuracy accurately


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

this is easily the most valuable thread ever.i have an  amazing array of great recipes and an impressive knowledge of diet. Well  done me


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2013)

It's about time your displayed the results of your organic lifestyle.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

pay-per-view?


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 1, 2013)

Cawkshot?


----------



## cube789 (Aug 1, 2013)

turd pics ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2013)

cube789 said:


> turd pics ?



I'm offended Sil hasn't displayed his organic terds on my thread


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sil, since you suggested this 20 pages ago I started taking it. Without changing my diet much I have lost 5 or 6 pounds and my shits are massive, but most importantly is that I don't have that constant feeling of being bloated, Gut actually has been feeling really good. Thanks Brother,  I guess it wasn't a tumor after all.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks for the honest review!i do my best to make every customer happy!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sil, right now I am on the fast metabolism diet. Which is not as intense as what your eating but seems to be along the same thought process. Did you ever hear of this diet?  Its not calorie counting its eating certain foods on certain days.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sil, right now I am on the fast metabolism diet. Which is not as intense as what your eating but seems to be along the same thought process. Did you ever hear of this diet?  Its not calorie counting its eating certain foods on certain days.



just checked it..i'm not impressed tbh..the whole idea that you eat lots of carbs for couple of days then follow with lots of protein and then all together with some fats does not look appealing to me..yes in the beginning you will make your body guessing by confusing it with different type of foods on certain days because it is not what it used to thus you will achieve some moderate results but for optimal health and longevity it is a disastrous approach..gorging on carbs thus shooting your insulin levels sky high then followed by lots of protein which is inflammatory itself and then again carbs + protein to finish it off whilst very little fats?..doesn't look good to me..your fat should be the staple of your diet then moderate protein and very little cabs imo


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 1, 2013)

^^^sugar free jesus


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

just call me freesus


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 1, 2013)

your new avi is killing me!!


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 1, 2013)

Sil,
What's your weight and average macro profile in grams?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

245lbs..dont know for sure as i dont count cals especially when it comes to fat but roughly..150 protein,400-450 fats,100-150 carbs(2-3 per week)


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Aug 1, 2013)

Cheese?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Cheese?



not a big fan of traditional ones but i do like the ones they make back home..its like farmers cheese


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> 245lbs..dont know for sure as i dont count cals especially when it comes to fat but roughly..150 protein,400-450 fats,100-150 carbs(2-3 per week)



What's your estimated bf% these days?


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 1, 2013)

Cheese looks awesome.   Don't care for taste or another reason?


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 1, 2013)

Hemp protein?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 1, 2013)

You guys are gonna scare him away, chill out.

Sil is like a baby deer we have to be cool or he'll spook.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> 245lbs..dont know for sure as i dont count cals especially when it comes to fat but roughly..150 protein,400-450 fats,100-150 carbs(2-3 per week)




You stay lean off that much fat ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> You stay lean off that much fat ?



Have you learnt nothing?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What's your estimated bf% these days?



i'd say somewhere in the single digits..8-9%



Little Guy said:


> Cheese looks awesome. Don't care for taste or another reason?



at the end of the day aged cheese grow fungus which is not the best thing to put into your body




Little Guy said:


> Hemp protein?



for vegans..no point in using it if you can use ''real'' protein like whey




Renaissance Man said:


> You stay lean off that much fat ?



yes booboo


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2013)

Sil you run gears? I don't recall you mentioning it before. If so, what do you tend to cycle?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 2, 2013)

Sil's avatar is the reason you don't post pics here


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sil you run gears? I don't recall you mentioning it before. If so, what do you tend to cycle?



havnt done anything in the last 3 years or so..dont see the point to be honest..i dont compete and walking around 300lbs(which i was at some point) its just silly..but even when i was my so called cycles where laughable..some primo,test now and then,never more than two compounds for the cycle and never longer than 4-6 weeks..oh and i love gh but you cant find non fake ones these days and pharma grade its just too expensive..i'd love to run it though if wp would send me some of his god grade one


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 2, 2013)

i use organic heroin


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 2, 2013)

^^^you on the right track bro


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 2, 2013)

1 in 1,000 eggs have double yolk.

I bought 3 dozen last week, and every single one had double yolk.

I am gonna get soooooo jacked bros


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 2, 2013)

Sil what do you think of the following

Eggplant
Blueberry
Blackberry


aye ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 2, 2013)

And have you ever heard of Ghee ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> And have you ever heard of Ghee ?



Sil is a Hindu - of course he fkg knows what ghee is


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 2, 2013)

I get at least one double yolk in every fking carton I buy. Damn GMO mutant eggs.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 2, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Sil what do you think of the following
> 
> Eggplant
> Blueberry
> ...



put it all in a blender and drink it. Add some chia seeds as well.

hope this helps

i feel sick

you are dead to me


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2013)

Azza = Renaissance Man


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> havnt done anything in the last 3 years or so..dont see the point to be honest..i dont compete and walking around 300lbs(which i was at some point) its just silly..but even when i was my so called cycles where laughable..some primo,test now and then,never more than two compounds for the cycle and never longer than 4-6 weeks..oh and i love gh but you cant find non fake ones these days and pharma grade its just too expensive..i'd love to run it though if wp would send me some of his god grade one



Wow man, like sure why the fk would you need gears at your size and jerkedness?

Azza must read that a cry. Shit, KOS will go into a deep depression! 

You've really got to post some pics up, this organic beast must be revealed!


----------



## Watson (Aug 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wow man, like sure why the fk would you need gears at your size and jerkedness?
> 
> Azza must read that a cry. Shit, KOS will go into a deep depression!
> 
> You've really got to post some pics up, this organic beast must be revealed!



i found Sils earliest pic.....


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wow man, like sure why the fk would you need gears at your size and jerkedness?
> 
> Azza must read that a cry. Shit, KOS will go into a deep depression!
> 
> You've really got to post some pics up, this organic beast must be revealed!




me back in the day..307lbs..non organic


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 3, 2013)

why would I be depressed? ive known sil longer than all of you and I saw that pic like 3 or 4 years ago when he posted it in response to gfr


----------



## independent (Aug 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> me back in the day..307lbs..non organic



Big guy. What do you weigh now?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Big guy. What do you weigh now?



245


----------



## independent (Aug 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> 245



Nice. Probably feel better at that weight i would assume.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nice. Probably feel better at that weight i would assume.



oh for sure


----------



## Watson (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn Sil, ur a beast...or was at 307


----------



## Watson (Aug 3, 2013)

im 274 this am and need to start cutting, just im hopeless with diet and last time i started/tried to cut it wrecked me as far as lifting was concerned..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2013)

Dr Sil - you big on herbs and spices? 

What are in the good and bad lists for you?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> me back in the day..307lbs..non organic



photoshopped?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dr Sil - you big on herbs and spices?
> 
> What are in the good and bad lists for you?



yes..lots of benefits..most of them powerful antioxidants 

my top list would be

turmeric,cinnamon,tarragon,oregano,bay leaf,cayenne,dill

the key though is to use fresh as possible,storing them for years in the cupboard is a bad idea


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

Surprised garlic's not on that list, or is that classified as something else?

I also use a lot of fresh parsley - it actually makes a great pesto


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 4, 2013)

^^^ Garlic is not an herb you heeb


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 4, 2013)

I would whoop OP's ass

JK..... big dood... big true

Strong work OP 




And why in the fuck is Turmeric so expensive ?


----------



## cube789 (Aug 4, 2013)

u gays tried fresh turmeric ? strong as fuck but Im developing a taste for it in my food. looks like orange ginger
get it from my local paki shop, along with coconut oil. cheap as shit from them


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Surprised garlic's not on that list, or is that classified as something else?
> 
> I also use a lot of fresh parsley - it actually makes a great pesto



parsley too g2g..garlic is a bit controversial imo,lots of split opinions on it..from what ive read garlic has negative effect on the brain function..i mean look at the french


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 4, 2013)

^^^ Srsly lol'd


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

The French ....


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 4, 2013)

seriously though garlic is toxic...it penetrates blood brain barrier..anyone driving a car or flying a plane should not be eating garlic 3 days prior to that..it will double or triple your reaction time..rub garlic on your feet and you will smell it on your wrist soon after,that shit penetrates your body like theres no tomorrow


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

You're turning my world upside down! Garlic is part of ancient Chinese medicine ....


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You're turning my world upside down! Garlic is part of ancient Chinese medicine ....



and look at them..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> and look at them..



Lol ok. I just did some reading .. FFS I love garlic!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> photoshopped?




Not funny.  Kindly remove yourself from this thread, thank you.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^ And from this earth Azza, Thanks !


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 5, 2013)

beef with spinach and raw honey and chocolate mousse


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice


----------



## XYZ (Aug 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> beef with spinach and raw honey and chocolate mousse




Look at all that butter...........................Sil likey!


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 6, 2013)

chicken legs with sweet potatoes and apples


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 6, 2013)

Tart cherry juice?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 6, 2013)

i heard it helps with sleep..but anything that dr.oz endorses makes me feel very sceptical


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i heard it helps with sleep..but anything that dr.oz endorses makes me feel very sceptical



Yeah I hear that.   Been doing four ounces with acv sodium bicarbonate and org apple juice in the morning.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 7, 2013)

Sil, it's illegal to buy/sell raw butter here.  Anything particular to look for in the store?   My grocer has many organic butters I just don't know what to look for.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 7, 2013)

I have for pounds of ground gf beef for five meals,  any good ideas?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 7, 2013)

OP please change avatar pic !

Other than that, hope all is well !


----------



## XYZ (Aug 7, 2013)

Found some raw butter.  Ingredients: cream.  good or bad?

In the past, anytime I go low carb / no carb I have problems falling asleep and staying asleep.  I would usually get anywhere from 4-6 hours at most.  Any suggestions?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 7, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Sil, it's illegal to buy/sell raw butter here.  Anything particular to look for in the store?   My grocer has many organic butters I just don't know what to look for.



kerrygold is pretty much safe choice..lots of stores in usa stock it..otherwise check the maker of butter then do some search online..the main criteria that it would be grass fed other than that then its up to your taste buds



Little Guy said:


> I have for pounds of ground gf beef for five meals,  any good ideas?



yes..tell your wife to cook

p.s.go on piratebay and download ''primal blueprint cookbook''



XYZ said:


> Found some raw butter.  Ingredients: cream.  good or bad?
> 
> In the past, anytime I go low carb / no carb I have problems falling asleep and staying asleep.  I would usually get anywhere from 4-6 hours at most.  Any suggestions?



g2g...its strange that you have trouble sleeping on low carb..i think its more to the fact that you where on lower calorie than usuall and simply hungry..on our diet fats will solve the problem i'm sure


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2013)

Broccoli over cooked 

GICH!


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Broccoli over cooked
> 
> GICH!



looks like cauliflower ? or albino brocolli


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 9, 2013)

I just ate 1 pound of calf liver and one pound of grass fed burger.

I feel like shit brahs... but good shit nah mean ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 9, 2013)

Uncle Sil what you think about this ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I just ate 1 pound of calf liver and one pound of grass fed burger.
> 
> I feel like shit brahs... but good shit nah mean ?



That amount of meat should be spread over at least 4 meals IMO


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 11, 2013)

^^^ Which is why you cant bench over 200 lbs


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That amount of meat should be spread over at least 4 meals IMO



When you fast for 25 hours a day you have to get your macros in when you can! GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> When you fast for 25 hours a day you have to get your macros in when you can! GICH!



Renaissance Man has been fasting for 25 years


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 11, 2013)

unless you live with your mom so you can spread your meals throughout the day


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 12, 2013)

I used to eat every 3 hours... no question... my body turned into a clock.

since I took SILs advice on fasting throughout the mornings, and eating later in the afternoon, things have changed.

"[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Arial, Liberation Sans, FreeSans, sans-serif]Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look" - Julius Caesar [/FONT]


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> unless you live with your mom so you can spread your meals throughout the day





^^^^ Lives with mom


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't upload pics anymore, but this is the system I have.








It's a 6 stage Alkaline RO water filter system.

Lot's of benefits in buying a system similar to this...


- Clean, pure H2O

- Higher PH water, raises body PH (My clean water comes out at 11 PH)

- Alkaline filter... good stuff. (They think that cancer can't survive in an alkaline environment)

- Not to mention the no more buying bottled water !




^^^^^ Hoooooope this helps !


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 12, 2013)

^^^reverse osmosis filter..good stuff although you need to remineralize water after that..pinch of himalayan salt will do the trick


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 12, 2013)

sweet potato pancakes with raw honey


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sweet potato pancakes with raw honey


----------



## XYZ (Aug 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sweet potato pancakes with raw honey



Directions to make tasty dish?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 13, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Directions to make tasty dish?



you mean recipe for pancakes? 


beef and brocoli with creme fraiche sauce


----------



## XYZ (Aug 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> you mean recipe for pancakes?
> 
> 
> beef and brocoli with creme fraiche sauce




Yes.  Every pic you post, I want to eat.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 13, 2013)

On my menu for tonight,

Wild Alaskan Sockeye Salmon with KG butter and lemon, broccoli and sweet potato.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 13, 2013)

^^^start taking pics bro


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Aug 13, 2013)

Sil,
Maca root?
Xoxoxo


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 13, 2013)

OP simply tickles me


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncle Sil, where do you get your greens and antioxidants from ?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> you mean recipe for pancakes?
> 
> 
> beef and brocoli with creme fraiche sauce



i like your meals Sil but this one looks like a circle jerk aftermath


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Wow! Wtf is it?


----------



## SFW (Aug 13, 2013)

A hunk of whale blubber with organic diarrhea from a grassfed buffalo? 


I'm gonna make some organic dark chocolate using organic coconut oil, organic cocoa powder and organic agave nectar. The only thing is, i have to keep it fridged. Should be good though.

Should i just look into buying a prius and stop wearing deodorant?


----------



## cube789 (Aug 14, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> looks like a circle jerk aftermath



^he knows


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2013)

SFW said:


> Should i just look into buying a prius and stop wearing deodorant?



^^^ he knows


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 14, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Sil,
> Maca root?
> Xoxoxo



i dont use it..i has some good effect on libido but it might fuck your thyroid if you have some thyroid issues..so proceed with cautious



Renaissance Man said:


> Uncle Sil, where do you get your greens and antioxidants from ?



greens from organic market...antioxidants liposomal glutathione,ubiquinol and astaxanthin



theCaptn' said:


> Wow! Wtf is it?



chocolate ice cream with raw honey and cinnamon sauce 



SFW said:


> A hunk of whale blubber with organic diarrhea from a grassfed buffalo?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make some organic dark chocolate using organic coconut oil, organic cocoa powder and organic agave nectar. The only thing is, i have to keep it fridged. Should be good though.
> Should i just look into buying a prius and stop wearing deodorant?



dont use agave nectar..its garbage too much fructose..use stevia if you can stomach the taste of it..some people cant...you can use cocoa butter,egg yolks and gf butter too..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 14, 2013)

SFW said:


> A hunk of whale blubber with organic diarrhea from a grassfed buffalo?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make some organic dark chocolate using organic coconut oil, organic cocoa powder and organic agave nectar. The only thing is, i have to keep it fridged. Should be good though.
> ...





^^^ No, but you should definitely look into Aluminum and Paraben free deodorant.

They are linking deodorants to breast cancer in women and men (yes men get breast cancer too), armpit is a very thin area, not to mention your lymph nodes are right there.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 14, 2013)

Made some creme fraiche sauce last night, it will be ready soon, can't wait.  Thanks Sil.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 14, 2013)

thank me later


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been supplementing glutathione for 3 months now - that placebo really works. What brand do you use Dr Sil?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I've been supplementing glutathione for 3 months now - that placebo really works. What brand do you use Dr Sil?



this..you?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> this..you?








I got a discounted source on this, but it's running out and I'm not going to pay full price :jew:


----------



## XYZ (Aug 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>




You really should rename the title of this thread to Chef Sil.  ^^THAT is a masterpiece right there.  Gordon Ramsey would be proud.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got a discounted source on this, but it's running out and I'm not going to pay full price :jew:




bro this is not real glutathione..looks like some extracts that suppose to boost your glutathione levels..get the refund


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 14, 2013)

So that liposomal stuff is basically a super-antioxidant.

Could just eat a shit load of these







The small red bean has nearly double the antioxidant level of the popular blueberry.

Do I even have to say it ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> bro this is not real glutathione..looks like some extracts that suppose to boost your glutathione levels..get the refund



Agreed, but goddam after 8 weeks I started getting the results they were spruiking. 

I'm open to trying other placebos though.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^ Strong work


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 14, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> So that liposomal stuff is basically a super-antioxidant.
> 
> Could just eat a shit load of these
> 
> ...



lol you and your vegan crap..enjoy having tons of lectins with your beans


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^ Im not vegan jew, im broke.

shit is expensive... shit is real


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^what it has to do with it..if you can afford it then dont buy it until you can..but it doesnt mean that you should go for some cheap alternative where negatives outweighs positives just for the sake of it..legumes are not good for you period..stop pushing your vegan agenda in here..hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 14, 2013)

I really wish the troll would allow sil to have this thread....sil = knowledge...creativity...alternative thinking...and credibility....the troll chj= lies...playing pretend and non trainers with female hands...and a complete lack of credibility


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I really wish the troll would allow sil to have this thread....sil = knowledge...creativity...alternative thinking...and credibility....the troll chj= lies...playing pretend and non trainers with female hands...and a complete lack of credibility



Just neg him. I do


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 14, 2013)

oh I do...every chance I get


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^what it has to do with it..if you can afford it then dont buy it until you can..but it doesnt mean that you should go for some cheap alternative where negatives outweighs positives just for the sake of it..legumes are not good for you period..stop pushing your vegan agenda in here..hope this helps





^^^ Im not vegan tho


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Aug 16, 2013)

What's the cookie things?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2013)

Sil disapproves of nuts, but I made some organic almond butter with upgraded MCT oil. 

Peanut butter is for small, girl-handed fags btw


----------



## SFW (Aug 17, 2013)

I picked up some Stevia packets to replace the organic Agave in my Chocolate candy recipe. It was alright but Stevia has a weird taste. Very medicinal. 

I wonder how it would taste with some raw organic honey as the sweetener? 

I have a few pineapples and lemons that i harvested. Both are organic and the only fertilizer they receive is from the lizards that live and shit in the pot. Anoles i think they are. Not sure. 

Wish i had acres of land to grow my own veggies and fruits.

Oh and since ive been smearing coconut oil on my forehead for the last month, i have zero breakouts. go figure. 

i wonder if it would cure my cock sores as well.


----------



## SFW (Aug 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ No, but you should definitely look into Aluminum and Paraben free deodorant.
> 
> They are linking deodorants to breast cancer in women and men (yes men get breast cancer too), armpit is a very thin area, not to mention your lymph nodes are right there.




I know. The alumininum causes dementia and alzheimers too. Does this shit work? I sweat like an A-rab at a synagogue, 'specially on the trenson and masteroni oils.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2013)

SFW said:


> I know. The alumininum causes dementia and alzheimers too. Does this shit work? I sweat like an A-rab at a synagogue, 'specially on the trenson and masteroni oils.



I use a tea tree oil deodorant, but I don't think anything cures the trenson sweats. You should convert to Judaism


----------



## SFW (Aug 17, 2013)

I would but my lust for pork products is insatiable. 

and i hear tea tree oil is anti microbial. Well does it work...as far as smell?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2013)

SFW said:


> I would but my lust for pork products is insatiable.
> 
> and i hear tea tree oil is anti microbial. Well does it work...as far as smell?



i believe so, it just doesn't prevent me from pissing out sweat in bed or at the gym. 

It does has a nice subtile fragrance and is about 50% moar expensive but worth it.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 17, 2013)

SFW said:


> I would but my lust for pork products is insatiable.
> 
> and i hear tea tree oil is anti microbial. Well does it work...as far as smell?




use coconut..coconut is anti fungus..you can mix coconut with activated charcoal for better effect..you will be smelling like young african boy


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 17, 2013)

We give activated charcoal to poison victims, how does this help deodorant ?


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> We give activated charcoal to poison victims, how does this help deodorant ?



Absorbs smell/toxins/poison you dense cunt


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 17, 2013)

^^^ Aspires to be a smart as me

Shit is real homeboy


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Absorbs smell/toxins/poison you dense cunt



Lmao!


----------



## s2h (Aug 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



I can make out the cookie things...but what is that bowl of "stuff"?...had to double check this wasnt the Cpt's turd challenge thread..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 18, 2013)

Sil do you eat before the gym ?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 18, 2013)

what gym?


----------



## s2h (Aug 18, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Absorbs smell/toxins/poison you dense cunt



true...you can wash your body with it if you dont have soap...maybe a little messy but will work..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Aug 21, 2013)

^^^good stuff


----------



## cube789 (Aug 21, 2013)

note Captn's manly hands


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2013)

he actually lifts weights


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 21, 2013)

maybe thecaptn' is just a farmer?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> maybe thecaptn' is just a farmer?



Uphill gardener actually


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 21, 2013)

cube789 said:


> note Captn's manly hands





Also the acid wash jeans


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

Gluten-free banana and organic cinnamon bread with mct oil


----------



## s2h (Aug 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Gluten-free banana and organic cinnamon bread with mct oil



i guess gearz arent the only thing hard to get in Aussieland...stoves must be hard too come by also...or maybe your into the retro look..idk??


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

That's a gas top cooker. Natural gas bro - it's cheap out here. Frack the world!


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 23, 2013)

i though ausies only use barbecue for cooking


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^ They call it a barby


----------



## s2h (Aug 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a gas top cooker. Natural gas bro - it's cheap out here. Frack the world!



I like natural gas...espc the warm kind


----------



## s2h (Aug 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i though ausies only use barbecue for cooking



Hello!!...that's only at Outback...shrimp on the barbie...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2013)

s2h said:


> Hello!!...that's only at Outback...shrimp on the barbie...



negged for flaunting shit aussie stereotypes


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 24, 2013)

Oye mate


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 25, 2013)

Sil,
I'm heading bowhunting for deer this weekend.   Looking for the best food to pack along.  Must be nutrient and calorically dense.  Must last in a backpack for four days.   I'm thinking jerky and mct oil.  Any thoughts?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Sil,
> I'm heading bowhunting for deer this weekend.   Looking for the best food to pack along.  Must be nutrient and calorically dense.  Must last in a backpack for four days.   I'm thinking jerky and mct oil.  Any thoughts?



how about cooking the deer?


p.s.i'd take some gf butter,coconut oil to have it with coffee 2-3 which will keep you full and focused..some gf whey,beef jerky..maybe would make some sweet potato pancakes with coconut and mct oil..also some bcaa's


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> how about cooking the deer?
> 
> 
> p.s.i'd take some gf butter,coconut oil to have it with coffee 2-3 which will keep you full and focused..some gf whey,beef jerky..maybe would make some sweet potato pancakes with coconut and mct oil..also some bcaa's



Good idea on the coffee.  Def do that.   Bcaa is already part of my included supps.  Cooking will be at a minimum so pancakes are a no go.  Ill take some whey too.
Thanks nig


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

i'm so jealous you going deer hunting..take same pics


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm so jealous you going deer hunting..take same pics



I will,  it's my 12yo nephews first bowhunt.  Going to be awesome.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> I will,  it's my 12yo nephews first bowhunt.  Going to be awesome.



azza's dream


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> azza's dream



Lol, I'd like to formally invite him to join us.   Nephew could benefit from killing something living before it counts


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2013)

Venison!


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Venison!



Hope so


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm trying that Ghee shit out, supposed to be good stuff.

Thoughts ?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 26, 2013)

ghee is ok but i dont like the fact that its been heat treated..its alternative to people who have lactose/casein issue with butter


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ghee is ok but i dont like the fact that its been heat treated..its alternative to people who have lactose/casein issue with butter



R.M. has lots of issues so. ..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't get this kefir shit to work either.

Oy vey !


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Sil how long does meat (mainly beef and venison) last in the freezer ?

And also How long does meat last once it's dehydrated ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2013)

Vacuum seal your meat and it will last longer frozen or fresh.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 27, 2013)

meat could last up to a year in the freezer..as cap said vacum seal it for best result..just please dont freeze your favourite chia seeds


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 27, 2013)

My friend owns a farm... many wild deer.

The next one I bag i'm jerkying the whole deer.

I'm gonna make liver and heart jerky.



Sil, is brain beneficial ?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 27, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> My friend owns a farm... many wild deer.
> 
> The next one I bag i'm jerkying the whole deer.
> 
> ...



it helps you think


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol.
Serious though.   Gf beef kidney?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> it helps you think





Looking back when I was younger I wasted so much of the animals i've hunted.... im not doing that anymore, i'm harvesting everything from now on... gonna get square with nature. yes zir


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Lol.
> Serious though.   Gf beef kidney?



you can make some nice dishes from kidneys,liver,tongue and use bones to make broth..brains i'm not sure..i have never tried it..i think its a bit extreme


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Looking back when I was younger I wasted so much of the animals i've hunted.... im not doing that anymore, i'm harvesting everything from now on... gonna get square with nature. yes zir



does you friend extract deer antler velvet?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 28, 2013)

No but you should see the Angus he has that i'm waiting to slaughter...

It's perfect.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> does you friend extract deer antler velvet?



Family friends farm deer and do. Chinese pay a fortune for that stuff.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Family friends farm deer and do. Chinese pay a fortune for that stuff.



new zealand deer?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

Wapiti and Reds


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wapiti and Reds



i ment do they grow them in nz or in australia?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i ment do they grow them in nz or in australia?



Both!


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2013)

i'm jealous


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm jealous



It's way more expensive in Aus. When I head home the old man pulls out fillets and marinates them in red wine rosemary and garlic. Sears them on the BBQ for a minute a side. Goddamit melts in yoar mouth


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2013)

get some deer antler velvet..i like that stuff..helped me a lot with injury healing..its more anecdotal but it is also said that it helps with igf release..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> get some deer antler velvet..i like that stuff..helped me a lot with injury healing..its more anecdotal but it is also said that it helps with igf release..



pricey  . . .$128 :jew:

*
                 MOUNTAIN RED Deer Velvet
                          500mg 
                        2 x 60 capsules

*
*FIRST TGA DEER VELVET PRODUCT IN AUSTRALIA
         AUST L 204216*

[h=5]Description[/h]

100% Natural Deer Velvet
Dietary Supplement
Deer Velvet's remarkable health promoting and rejuvenating properties have been prized in the Orient for over 2000 years. A rich source of natural bioactive compounds, velvet is associated with promoting increased endurance, stamina and strength and for combating the symptoms of stress and fatigue whilst promoting general wellbeing.
Mountain Red Deer Velvet products only contains 100% natural superior quality New Zealand Deer Velvet, sustainably managed and produced.

[h=5]Other Ingredients[/h]100% natural New Zealand deer velvet.


100% Natural
Additive & Preservative Free
Wheat, Gluten, Corn and Yeast Free
GE and GM Free


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 29, 2013)

How is it extracted from the deer ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 29, 2013)

Just looked it up.

Seems like more humbug to me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> How is it extracted from the deer ?



It comes from the antler, but at the early stage of growth before it hardens. The deer are given a local anaesthetic,  saw off the antler and store upside down in a freezer. Each antler is graded for weight and quality. Big $$$ in Asia.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 30, 2013)

u know wp rubs himself in deer antler and shark fin every day..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2013)

He also stuffs edible birds nests up his pooper


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 31, 2013)

Seriously tho do you guys work out ?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 1, 2013)

^^feel free to post the proof that you do as well


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 1, 2013)

^^^ So I can be your next avatar, no thanks dood 

Too much pride can kill a man


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah,since ive joined this site all ive done is waited for you to post a pic so i can put it in my avi..i can only wish


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yeah,since ive joined this site all ive done is waited for you to post a pic so i can put it in my avi..i can only wish



Here use this one


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Here use this one



its not him..he's not holding any chia seeds


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 1, 2013)

That baby is in alot of pain.... poor lil fella


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 1, 2013)

Uncle Silly, What are your thoughts on cleaning the skin with alcohol, lemons, limes, stuff like that ?

To really open up the pores and let your skin breath ?

I have read this can be used as a great detoxify-er.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 1, 2013)

why you always have to sound like some vegan hippie?there's no need of ''de-toxifying'' of your skin if you eat right..your skin should be smooth like baby's butt(azza no) if you are eating right diet..if you have health issues your skin will be the first to show it..get activated charcoal or tar soap just to keep your face clean


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2013)

Go sit in a sauna dickhead


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 2, 2013)

Does it affect the meat at all if the deer has tape worms ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2013)

...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I'm gonna show guys like you 2 pics around month 7 of GH.
> 
> I can't wait for the melts



Bump!


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2013)

.. .  Ive just been through the entire thread again. My conclusion is:

a) Great info, unorthodox approach by most members

b) Rennaissance Man is a dribbling fucking idiot, and his posts should either be relocated to a 'special' thread or deleted.

Please vote on the above


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^^ Yea, but i'm not even mad tho.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 4, 2013)

And that post wasn't even close to 7 months ago.

I'm at month 2 you fat bitch


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> And that post wasn't even close to 7 months ago.
> 
> I'm at month 2 you fat bitch



5 months to go ....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Bump!


that is so fuking sad


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .. .  Ive just been through the entire thread again. My conclusion is:
> 
> a) Great info, unorthodox approach by most members
> 
> ...


preach brother


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 4, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> And that post wasn't even close to 7 months ago.
> 
> I'm at month 2 you fat bitch


that is so fuking sad...you are pathetic
you really just said that and think its cool


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 4, 2013)

chj is not allowed to post in this organic shrine until he posts a pic


OGS(organic god sil) has spoken


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 4, 2013)

All hail the great oz/sil


----------



## jmoe (Sep 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> buy whey concentrate that is made from grass fed cows..tastes like fresh cow milk without any garbage fillers and sweeteners..


Old post, but do you have any recommendations on brand for this?  I think I would much rather this than the flavored crap.


----------



## jmoe (Sep 5, 2013)

Also, as an aside, earlier you guys were discussing deodorants and skin products, someone brought up coconut oil.  I started using this as a soap a couple years ago mainly on advice to clear up some gear-inspired acne.  It worked so well that I kept using it after I came off cycle, and the shit is legit.  I heated some up, poured it into a cheap squeeze bottle, and then left it in the shower.  When I would shower, I would just set the oil under the stream of water in the bottom of the tub until it liquefied, and then use it just like soap.  It is a little strange bathing with something that doesn't lather, but it does work.  For the first week or so you will feel oily when you get out of the shower, but after that first week, your skin seems to accept it, and the oily feeling is no longer an issue.  As a bonus, after doing this for several weeks, I was able to stop using deodorant completely.  Coconut oil is so anti-microbial that eventually it just didn't support the bacterial growth.  It doesn't do anything for sweating though.  Try it for a month and you wont go back to soap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

^^^ Im book marking that idea. Good to see you back around here bro


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 5, 2013)

jmoe said:


> Old post, but do you have any recommendations on brand for this?  I think I would much rather this than the flavored crap.



check ''protein 17'' or ''upgraded whey'' brands


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

... Sil I was under the impression concentrate had all the nasty shit in it. Are you saying because its less processed, it's a healthier product than say cold-filtered whey isolate?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ... Sil I was under the impression concentrate had all the nasty shit in it. Are you saying because its less processed, it's a healthier product than say cold-filtered whey isolate?



its better than isolate..its less processed first of all..isolate and hydrolysed protein have higher protein content then concentrate but to achieve that they processing it more thus remove all the goodness like bovine colostrum,minerals ext.,..also whey concentrate is the best for boosting your glutathion levels


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

. .not so good for the lactose intolerant?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 5, 2013)

are you?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

I got no problem with it. Miss eating dairy tbh.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 5, 2013)

jmoe said:


> Also, as an aside, earlier you guys were discussing deodorants and skin products, someone brought up coconut oil.  I started using this as a soap a couple years ago mainly on advice to clear up some gear-inspired acne.  It worked so well that I kept using it after I came off cycle, and the shit is legit.  I heated some up, poured it into a cheap squeeze bottle, and then left it in the shower.  When I would shower, I would just set the oil under the stream of water in the bottom of the tub until it liquefied, and then use it just like soap.  It is a little strange bathing with something that doesn't lather, but it does work.  For the first week or so you will feel oily when you get out of the shower, but after that first week, your skin seems to accept it, and the oily feeling is no longer an issue.  As a bonus, after doing this for several weeks, I was able to stop using deodorant completely.  Coconut oil is so anti-microbial that eventually it just didn't support the bacterial growth.  It doesn't do anything for sweating though.  Try it for a month and you wont go back to soap.



About a year ago someone on here suggested cold pressed coconut oil for skin conditions and my Mom has this nasty psoriasis condition on her elbow's and knee's. They had like a quarter inch of flakey scabby skin on them that she was constantly scratching like she had some kind of nervous condition. After about one year of twice a day applications her skin is damn near clear. just a slight red spot on her elbows. And this is after she seen a few Dermatoligist and tried all of their bullshit Meds.  It's unbeleivable how clear her skin is, And the bonus is that she is so happy with her baby boy sending her in the right direction.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 5, 2013)

jmoe said:


> Old post, but do you have any recommendations on brand for this?  I think I would much rather this than the flavored crap.



Whey natural usa
Delicious


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

Milk-derived whey is a lot harder to come by than the std cheese-derived product. 

Shitload moar pricey too :jew:


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Milk-derived whey is a lot harder to come by than the std cheese-derived product.
> 
> Shitload moar pricey too :jew:



Cheese comes from milk
Hope this helps


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 5, 2013)

cap is right only go for whey that is made from milk..most of whey proteins are made from cheese waste product


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info boys.  Prince got me my account back.  I knew that towel wearing jew was good for more than LHJO.  He must have heard my fat rolls jiggling and felt bad for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2013)

Having my 1st coffee + butter + mct oil now, it's not bad but will taste better with some coconut oil in there. 

That glutathione I'm taking now is a lot stronger - I think that stuff has an amazing effect on sense if well-being, definitely helped getting through dieting. Found this also on the webz - almost double upgraded mct prices:

http://www.optimoz.com.au/collections/new/products/bulletproof-upgraded-brain-octane


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2013)

Why not heavy cream instead of butter?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why not heavy cream instead of butter?



Have you learnt nothing thus far Hebrew? Idk tbh.


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Have you learnt nothing thus far Hebrew? Idk tbh.



Organic and from a gay cow of course.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 8, 2013)

heavy cream has protein and carbs..it will break his intermittent fasting..that brain octane is g2g if you need clear head at work,school..stick to normal mct if your goal is more athletic performance


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Sil - just been reading up on Martin Berkhan's Lean Gains Guide - recommended?

The Leangains Guide | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health

Referenced from the Bulletproof page

Introducing Bulletproof Intermittent Fasting: How to Lose Fat, Build Muscle, Stay Focused & Feel Great


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah good stuff..thats exactly what we doing now


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2013)

...you think with a 4am start, a 10am timing for next meal is long enough before breaking the fast? 

JFC, waiting until 2pm then cramming in ~ 3k cals before 8pm would be an effort


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 8, 2013)

8pm-10am gives you 14 hours of fasting wich is good.ideally you could make it 16 but then you'd have to change your training timing


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2013)

The transition is tough - its 8am and I'm crashing and starving!


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 8, 2013)

up your fats..i'm not very fond of you precise calorie counting..you should not starve yourself..the only things to watch are protein and carbs..fats are off limits,eat as much as you want


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2013)

My coffee had 2x mct, 1x grassfed butter, 1x coconut oil (all tbsps) - that was like 65g of fat!

I've got extra fats with me today - structure was only to get me started, I'll be adjusting on the fly this week. Tbh I was expecting some pain while my body adjusted.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 8, 2013)

every time it gets hard,think about azza


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> every time it gets hard,think about azza



It gets hard when he thinks about azza


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 9, 2013)

passed thru the farmers market and it was full of fat fucks and people with one foot in the grave, doesn't appear to be the healthiest place, unless you like kettle corn, glutten free cakes and some random fruits and veggies. just sayn


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> passed thru the farmers market and it was full of fat fucks and people with one foot in the grave, doesn't appear to be the healthiest place, unless you like kettle corn, glutten free cakes and some random fruits and veggies. just sayn



My organic grocery store is the same,  either fit people or fat out of shape fuckers.  I think the latter are just getting part of the message.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm shitting way moar regularly. 

G[sil]CH!


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm shitting way moar regularly.
> 
> G[sil]CH!



I expect some competition out of you


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> I expect some competition out of you



Werd... Gotta post pics to win the prize!


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2013)

What's with the chicken?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 11, 2013)

its dead


----------



## independent (Sep 11, 2013)

Sil would make a great wife.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2013)

P40-C0-F80


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 12, 2013)

^^^ Neg100


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is it I'm 220lb sub 10%, and you're some scrawny tofu eating fag? .. Oh wait, I work out


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 12, 2013)

^^^ Must be cuz your so kewl


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 13, 2013)

^^still no pics


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I'm gonna show guys like you 2 pics around month 7 of GH.
> 
> I can't wait for the melts



Bump!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 13, 2013)

^^^ Go have some coffee...

Dark roast, organic fair trade !

Careful with the MCT oil I had the shits like you wouldn't believe the other day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2013)

I had a small issue with MCT 1st day, but seem ok now - even 3 tbsp is ok


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 13, 2013)

You are so azza like
live with it bitch


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 13, 2013)

mct makes a good moisturizer..bought a bottle for my mom and instead of eating it she started using it as face cream..


----------



## independent (Sep 13, 2013)

Mct is excellent anal lube. Your anus will love you forever.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I had a small issue with MCT 1st day, but seem ok now - even 3 tbsp is ok





I must have poured a half cup in my coffee...

As God as my witness I will never do that again.


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Mct is excellent anal lube. Your anus will love you forever.



Excellent absortion that way


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Mct is excellent anal lube. Your anus will love you forever.



Or hate you .... Depends on which way you look at it.

Just finished making a new batch of nut butter:

1x cup of activated, pesticide-free almonds
1/4 cup of blah blah blah walnuts
1/4 cup mct anal lube
2x tbsp coconut oil 
Himalaya pink salt to taste






Tastes pretty damn good!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Just ate Beef bone marrow.

Suppose to be good brain food.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2013)

brought a couple of large jars of kraut from the markets . . no additives, but its from poland so probably loaded full of thorium or arsenic . .  quite tasty though, Im going to have to make up my own next weekend.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Just ate Beef bone marrow.
> 
> Suppose to be good brain food.


no one cares


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 16, 2013)

lol


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 16, 2013)

i'm going away for two weeks so children please behave..and keep it organic!



your father


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2013)

dont get shot . .  and dont talk to strange jews bearing gluten-free candies


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no one cares



... MOD EDITost up pics or GTFO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2013)

one pair of american eagle baggy sweats
you live with your mother, smoke weed and eat tofu son
lol at you speaking about anything to anyone


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 18, 2013)

Clen gets you jacked


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's my curry of the week ... Make enough for 2 serves.

Each serve has 250g grass fed rump steak and 2tbsp of coconut oil. Say P50 and F35.

Sear the steak for 2min, then put aside.

The curry sauce is fresh tomato based, with a chunk of ginger and bunch of parsley. Throw in a cinnamon stick, chilli and turmeric. I let that simmer gently for 30min, then throw in a bunch of peppers and other vege, plus the steak and steak juices and let the whole lot sit for at least an hour.... Like to keep the veges raw.

As a day meal I'll serve with guacamole using a med sized avocado. Also kraut! 

Total macros per serve: P50 C0 F70. 

I don't count vege carbs cause Dr Sil says only dirty Jews do that 







The veges are fresh and local - not organic. Those thieving fucking hippies overcharge for organic and their produce often looks like shit, as do they.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2013)

that bullet coffee is awesome, 
mirin them polar gooks and their permanent ketosis


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

Werd! What's in yoar cup cube?


----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2013)

I've kept it simple, just mct oil and kerrygold butter
was putting in coconut oil as well but was overkill and giving me the runs lols


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah I backed it off a little too. 2x tbsp mct and 50g of NZ butter ... But I also add in a sprinkle of organic cinnamon


----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2013)

ohh cinnamon
mrs cube gonna know im gay now


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ohh cinnamon
> mrs cube gonna know im gay now



That request to bash yoar starfish with a truncheon might have dropped a hint


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 20, 2013)

Mct oil don't stay in suspension for me.   First couple sips are straight mct.  Never had an issue with coc oil mct and butter together as far as pooping goes though


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

.. You need a blender bro


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 20, 2013)

You blend your coffee? 
Butter and coconut oil mix right in,  mct floats to the top.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> You blend your coffee?
> Butter and coconut oil mix right in,  mct floats to the top.



Yeah bro read the recipe.

http://www.bulletproofexec.com/how-to-make-your-coffee-bulletproof-and-your-morning-too/

 A blender creates a froth ... I got my ninja!


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll try it out.   I got a ninja too my ninja.
Thanks


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 22, 2013)

Lotta bulletproof converts in here. Think they'll start carrying a banner on IM? More importantly, can i use mct oil to beat the kink outta my turd pounder?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 22, 2013)

i'm having lots of organic foreign cock...that is all


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Vitamix or GTFO...
> 
> Also TheCaptn you look like a raging homosexual in your avatar lols


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Here's my curry of the week ... Make enough for 2 serves.
> 
> Each serve has 250g grass fed rump steak and 2tbsp of coconut oil. Say P50 and F35.
> 
> ...


add some egg noodles that looks tastey


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 23, 2013)

.... Looks good.. I miss stuff like that. The feed was good, veges could have done with a little cooking to soften.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Op is really fat !





Renaissance Man said:


> I'm gonna show guys like you 2 pics around month 7 of GH.
> 
> I can't wait for the melts



Bump!


----------



## independent (Sep 26, 2013)

Sil whats your thoughts on Udos oil?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2013)

Sil thinks flaxseed oil is rubbish . .not sure why . .Udos oil looks good to me, but Im afraid to endorse it unless Sil says its ok. Where the fuck is that wandering jew???


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

he is on holiday


wife thinks it i hilarious you jews say that instead of vacation


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2013)

Holiday is what all the fags say. Get with the programme


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

like i know what you jews say on the other side of the planet


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sil whats your thoughts on Udos oil?



I found this over at AMF:



> UDO's oil is a good product. the problem with it is that most people dont need the extra omega 6 and 9 that is in it as they already get too much from other sources. Plus it is quite expensive. And most of the omega 3 in it is sourced from flax oil which the body isn't able to use very efficiently. I think you would be better off cooking with coconut and grass fed butter as these products dont degrade as much when heated.


----------



## independent (Sep 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I found this over at AMF:



Ive been putting a tablespoon in my shake everyday. Probably gonna die.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he is on holiday
> 
> 
> wife thinks it i hilarious you jews say that instead of vacation



People are always on me for saying pop instead of soda....

This message was sent by a GOD!!!!!


----------



## independent (Sep 28, 2013)

sneedham said:


> People are always on me for saying pop instead of soda....
> 
> This message was sent by a GOD!!!!!



You must be really old.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 28, 2013)

in md magazine this month there are somecool studies about fasting for muscle growth and fat loss


----------



## sneedham (Sep 28, 2013)

Hell I still catch myself talking like a Minnesotan...

This message was sent by a GOD!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2013)

About 10lbs of grass-fed rump steak


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 29, 2013)

I also found some purple sweet potato at the market - white on the outside - stains the water purple when cooked. Tastes about the same.

Found it has a anti-cancer properties thou

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/06/090629132250.htm


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 29, 2013)

Add a tbsp of CNO!


----------



## independent (Sep 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> About 10lbs of grass-fed rump steak



I got 5 lbs of grassfed hamburger for 30.00 yesterday. So tasty.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 29, 2013)

okinawan purple potato is the shit..udos choice oil is garbage..


----------



## independent (Sep 29, 2013)

Are you talking about the 3 6 9 blend? Why is it garbage?


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 29, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I got 5 lbs of grassfed hamburger for 30.00 yesterday. So tasty.


I get that and a side of potatoes for $5 at in n out


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> About 10lbs of grass-fed rump steak







^^^ Only non-gay thing you have ever posted


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2013)

900 cals of fatty goodness!






..I'm hope Sil is ok. I've sent him a care package  which includes some moisturiser, a bumper pack of penicillin, and a 30lb bag of purple carrots - they're strictly for eating bro


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 4, 2013)

^care package recieved


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 4, 2013)

that's cocks..i kept them as a trophies


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 4, 2013)

Flan ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2013)

^^^ flan


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 6, 2013)

^^^ U mad cuz I put cacao butter in my coffee ?

how bout the fact I put cultured Ghee in it too ?

No ? maybe you 'll be mad once you find out I put palm sugar and a scoop of grass fed proton in it ?

Mad nah ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2013)

How was the cacao?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 6, 2013)

i bet it was cacao-ish


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i bet it was cacao-ish



What else is news Dr Sil? I hear in Eastern Europe they mix kraut with vodka and plunge in up the pooper for fertility


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How was the cacao?




Good addition to coffee imo.

You could use powder too, but the powder is bitter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2013)

Why is it a good addition? Taste?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 8, 2013)

cap,add three pastured egg yolks to your coffee..especially if you about to have training session..thank me later


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> cap,add three pastured egg yolks to your coffee..especially if you about to have training session..thank me later



Sounds kinda fkd up   

......Instead of butter+mct?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds kinda fkd up
> 
> ......Instead of butter+mct?



with..it will make it extra frofy and will give you more energy


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> with..it will make it extra frofy and will give you more energy



I'm on holiday in NZ - produce here is out-fkg-standing!


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 8, 2013)

Holiday is what all the fags say


----------



## s2h (Oct 8, 2013)

SIL...whats your thoughts on the organic Kale smoothie craze we have here in the US?..organic kale sales are almost 20x what they were in 2009...organic fact of the day..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2013)

...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Why is it a good addition? Taste?




^^^ Good source of fat, goes great with coffee.

And I like sil's thoughts on the egg yolks, I put them in everything even mix them into hamburg.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 10, 2013)

s2h said:


> SIL...whats your thoughts on the organic Kale smoothie craze we have here in the US?..organic kale sales are almost 20x what they were in 2009...organic fact of the day..



two wordsxalic acid..raw kale is a bad idea..steam your kale to eliminate oxalates and add calcium and magnesium to your shakes because oxalate binds those minerals in the gut thus it might lead to deficiencies if you consume that shake on regular basis



also use dino kale and not curly kale..much lower in oxalate


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 10, 2013)

hey Doc, every time i eat salad it rockets out of my asshole in 30-45 after i'm done eating. am i allergic?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2013)

Sil with the egg yolk pasteurisation - is it a pre-emptive step as with milk? Also do you use apple cider vinegar to pasteurise with?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 10, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> hey Doc, every time i eat salad it rockets out of my asshole in 30-45 after i'm done eating. am i allergic?



god works in mysterious ways


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sil with the egg yolk pasteurisation - is it a pre-emptive step as with milk? Also do you use apple cider vinegar to pasteurise with?



why would you want to pasteurised yolks?the whole salmonela thing is bs..1 in 30000 eggs might carry it..and its usually carried outside of the egg..when you crack the shell thats how it gets in your eggs..wash your eggs..problem solved


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> cap,add three pastured egg yolks to your coffee..especially if you about to have training session..thank me later



^^^ what were you referring to then?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ what were you referring to then?



sorry didnt understand the q...you mean as putting in hot coffee?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> cap,add three pastured egg yolks



^^^ this part here - I'm confusing pastured with pasteurised


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ this part here - I'm confusing pastured with pasteurised



i meant from pastured raised chickens


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 10, 2013)

There's better greens than kale out there also.

I've said it before but look into spirulina/chlorella.

Shit is real.


----------



## s2h (Oct 11, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> two wordsxalic acid..raw kale is a bad idea..steam your kale to eliminate oxalates and add calcium and magnesium to your shakes because oxalate binds those minerals in the gut thus it might lead to deficiencies if you consume that shake on regular basis
> 
> 
> 
> also use dino kale and not curly kale..much lower in oxalate



Very informative answer......it does clear ya out...that's for sure...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i meant from pastured raised chickens



Saturday is a big training day - I'll try this eggs in my coffee deal and see how it rolls.


----------



## independent (Oct 11, 2013)

I still want to know why Udo oil is bunk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> cap,add three pastured egg yolks to your coffee..especially if you about to have training session..thank me later



Dr Sil - this addition kicks some serious arse! What a fkg huge difference!!

Btw what are your thoughts on black rice? Leave it to small ppl like CHJ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 11, 2013)

Why is that mommy boy troll allowed to speak now?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 11, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I still want to know why Udo oil is bunk.



there's no need of supplementing extra omega 6's and 9's..if you eat standard american diet your omega 3's and 6's ratio is out of proportion anyways..go and do a test to see yours..on average people have 15-20 omega 6's to 1 omega 3's when it should be 3 to 1...omega 3 in udo's is vegetable source which is not good,you should be getting it from fish source and large amounts of omega 6's from udo's will oxidize thus inflammation is guaranteed..stick with krill oil,its the only choice.




theCaptn' said:


> Dr Sil - this addition kicks some serious arse! What a fkg huge difference!!





theCaptn' said:


> Btw what are your thoughts on black rice? Leave it to small ppl like CHJ?





black rice is g2g..


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Why is that mommy boy troll allowed to speak now?


[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]^^he's right..we still waiting for your pics little man[/FONT]


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Why is that mommy boy troll allowed to speak now?




Cuz I know more than you do.

Don't hate, try fasting... hope this helps !


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dr Sil - this addition kicks some serious arse! What a fkg huge difference!!
> 
> Btw what are your thoughts on black rice? Leave it to small ppl like CHJ?





You have an average build at best.

Hope this helps !


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 12, 2013)

yay venison season is back!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2013)

Wild or farmed Dr?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> You have an average build at best.
> 
> Hope this helps !



How's the GH going champ?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wild or farmed Dr?



read the label,you aussie cunt


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How's the GH going champ?





Expensive... seros are like 700 bucks a kit.

And blow me for thinking I was lying.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yay venison season is back!





That is some lean lookin meat right there.

How bout rabbit Silly ?


----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm on holiday in NZ - produce here is out-fkg-standing!



We get a lot of apples from NZ..opposite seasons help fill US supplies....the Kiwis grow some of the most uniform apples on the market...


----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> hey Doc, every time i eat salad it rockets out of my asshole in 30-45 after i'm done eating. am i allergic?



Means you don't eat enough fiber and your pipes are caked full of build up....colon needed a blow out...eat more fiber....


----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2013)

A little bit of info for the organic produce peeps.....looks like Wal-Mart is gonna dip into the Organic Produce business at the end of next year....hope was they wouldn't add organic mix into there model....but it appears they are...this is bad news for not only the consumer but other retailers ..

Wal-Mart being the worlds largest grocer will play havoc on the already short supplies of Organics on the current US market....Organic produce is not only the #1 produce commodity in growth....it is also the #1 overall commodity with most retailers...

So if Wal-Mart gets in the mix 2 things happen.....supply shorts will be a issue even in large retailers like Whole Foods and Sprouts...and from the retail side top line dollars will drop as retailers look to be competitive with Wal-Mart in pricing...Wal-Mart has a red margin in produce on most sku's...

So in a nutshell Wal-Mart is gonna fuck everything up....

Solution ...more organic farmers..


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 13, 2013)

who knew wal-mart execs where reading my thread


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Expensive... seros are like 700 bucks a kit.
> 
> And blow me for thinking I was lying.



Call WP


----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Call WP



"sale big pmg grade..real yes pharm fda gh..you get fast then slow...you happy like suckie fuckie long time"


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 17, 2013)

GF beef n seeds
Diced greens n red onion with kraut
Air-dried coconut flesh 
Mct + CNO


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 18, 2013)

^^^next time put some double cream at the end(turn off the stove and let it sit for 5 min)..thank me later


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^next time put some double cream at the end(turn off the stove and let it sit for 5 min)..thank me later



Thanks! I was looking for new things to bump up fats. ^^^ that was P55 F70


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2013)

So im gonna try the bp diet, what carbs can i have? I was on the forum and people say white rice is ok, im a little confused.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> So im gonna try the bp diet, what carbs can i have? I was on the forum and people say white rice is ok, im a little confused.



Check it:

http://www.bulletproofexec.com/the-complete-illustrated-one-page-bulletproof-diet/


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

Dr Sil - as a rule of thumb how much double cream can I consume on this diet?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dr Sil - as a rule of thumb how much semen can I consume on this diet?



you make me sick


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 20, 2013)

use as much as you want if its the right cream..its very high in fat and low in carbs which is good..i use double cream,clotted cream and creme fraiche all the time..makes food taste amazing..but make sure you are getting proper organic farmers product which is way ahead the stuff they sell in the shops..


----------



## s2h (Oct 20, 2013)

i got some organic grass fed butter...gonna give it a go...def will perk up my frozen hash browns..


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 24, 2013)

sauerkraut and pork sausage soup..and yes it's a tear shaped bamboo bowl


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2013)

Dr Sil - regarding sausages, is nitrites a no-no as far as additives are concerned?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 24, 2013)

yes,its a no go zone..i make sure my bacon is nitrate free too


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yes,its a no go zone..i make sure my bacon is nitrate free too



Preserve free or is there an acceptable substitute?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Preserve free or is there an acceptable substitute?



well i dont think you gonna die from them but if you'll try stay as much pres free it will only do you good..


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sauerkraut and pork sausage soup..and yes it's a tear shaped bamboo bowl



That looks awesome.  Do you cook the sauerkraut?   Do you boil the sausage?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> That looks awesome



Look better with man-cream in it.


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Look better with man-cream in it.



<<<Can help


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 25, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> That looks awesome.  Do you cook the sauerkraut?   Do you boil the sausage?



boil water and add your skraut..boil maybe for 10mins until skraut gets soft..lightly cook your sausages on the pan in butter to give better flavour..add to the soup and let it simmer for 5mins on low heat..serve with creme fraiche for better taste.. done


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks bruh


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 26, 2013)

eggs,bacon,venison and black pudding..farmers market ftw


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2013)

Black pudding = pigs blood


----------



## cube789 (Oct 27, 2013)

not kosher


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2013)

cube789 said:


> not kosher



Sil = Jew hater


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 27, 2013)

i always thought black pudding was a black man's cock..disappointed


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2013)

2 out of 3 meals

500g GF rump
100g CNO
bunch of herbs n veg
Kraut!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 27, 2013)

^^^ Negged nonetheless


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 28, 2013)

On the go this morning and pad to put my frothy bp goodness in a shaker cup instead of a mug......does this make me a Jew??







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 28, 2013)

HeyMrWaters said:


> On the go this morning and pad to put my frothy bp goodness in a shaker cup instead of a mug......does this make me a Jew??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cut your fingernails. 

Negged for Iphone.


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 28, 2013)

You forgot to mention the bisphenol as from the Tupperware bro





theCaptn' said:


> 2 out of 3 meals
> 
> 500g GF rump
> 100g CNO
> ...


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sauerkraut and pork sausage soup..and yes it's a tear shaped bamboo bowl



Made this yesterday.   Delicious


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



What's that?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 28, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> What's that?



jesus blood


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> You forgot to mention the bisphenol as from the Tupperware bro


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ cancer in 5 years


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^ cancer in 5 years



I add in msg into my food to cancel the bisphenyl


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2013)

Actually Dr Sil, I found this South African shop that sells all these home made boerewors and biltong, but those yarpy bastards put msg in everything


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Actually Dr Sil, I found this South African shop that sells all these home made boerewors and biltong, but those yarpy bastards put msg in everything



i'm sure they put some chopped black men there too


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm sure they put some chopped black men there too



Under de Klerk they did .... Ghod I miss Apartheid


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2013)

Dr Sil what are your thoughts on carbs and fats in the same meal? 'Traditional' bbg usually separates them but it's difficult on the Dr Sil diet when you're eating 60-65% fats.


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> jesus blood



I just googled Jesus blood. 



Jew


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 28, 2013)

i think high carb and fat combination is not good..it should be either one or another.i dont think body can utilise two energy sources at once and it will definitely store it as fat.if you look there's no such food in nature that would have this high fat/carb combo other than man made:ice cream,chocolate all the junk basically..and we all know what happens when we eat those


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2013)

That makes sense. What about 'incidental' fats related to GF beef etc? How much fat is too much when having a carb meal? And I guess vice versa?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 28, 2013)

when you having your carb meal have it with lean chicken,fish or even leanest cuts of beef..as long as carb is dominant then few grams of fat from meat wont make a difference


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 28, 2013)

sweet potato and protein pancakes with bee pollen/honey


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

How do you make those Dr???


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 29, 2013)

with love


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

I see no white sauce


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 29, 2013)

i steam my sp's then put them in the blender with cinnamon,4-6 egg yolks,2tbs mct,2 scoops of whey,1-2 pealed apples and something sweet(sometimes coconut sugar but most of the times english toffee liquid stevia by sweetleaf)..cook them in the pan on coconut oil/butter mix


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds fkg awesome, but what about you mixing fats with carbs? (I love my sp with CNO)


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 29, 2013)

i eat it occasionally and its usually my last meal..you can call it my ''cheat'' meal..nobody's perfect,even me


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's yesterday's meal 1 + 2

Wild salmon
Vege + herbs
CNO
Guacamole 
Kraut


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 29, 2013)

dont be jew,splash some cash on a quality glass containers..pyrex makes decent ones

Buy Pyrex at Your Home Depot in Australia!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> dont be jew,splash some cash on a quality glass containers..pyrex makes decent ones
> 
> Buy Pyrex at Your Home Depot in Australia!



Yeah will do thanks. The fat really soaks into those plastic containers. They came with my cooler!


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah will do thanks. The fat really soaks into those plastic containers. They came with my cooler!



Like the cooler, where did you get that?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah will do thanks. The fat really soaks into those plastic containers. They came with my cooler!



dont lie..i bet they are from cheap takeaway restaurants


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Like the cooler, where did you get that?



Supp store. Got slots for ice bags, placebo tray, bottle holders


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 29, 2013)

slots for dildos..


----------



## s2h (Oct 29, 2013)

so i have been consuming a large portion of my foods that are organic as of late...im taking a liking to most aspects of it..minus the bill at the grocery store...and these really warm stinky turds...well i like em but the wife doesnt cause i dont use the spray(gonna get some organic candles)


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 1, 2013)

sil on the gay cruise..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Nov 1, 2013)

Sil the ph of my urine is around 4.5-5.0

WAY to acidic... thoughts ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sil on the gay cruise..



Look at CHJ standing behind you in green! 

Very cute!!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ looks like shit for being on cycle


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ looks like shit for being on cycle



Sil looks fkg huge and he's natty


----------



## Renaissance Man (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ Doesn't explain why your rear delts are so slack.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Doesn't explain why your rear delts are so slack.



I'm always working those - they're not great but they're not bad either. It's my tris that are shite.


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 1, 2013)

but your forearms look great! why is one bigger than the other?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Doesn't explain why your rear delts are so slack.


what do your delts look like boy


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 1, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Sil the ph of my urine is around 4.5-5.0
> 
> WAY to acidic... thoughts ?



stop drinking it then


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Nov 2, 2013)

^ nice! High in zinc, great for peter north-like loads.


----------



## independent (Nov 2, 2013)

Are you natty Sil?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 2, 2013)

i've done some gear before but not for the last 3 years or so..so i would not call myself natty..once you've used you are no longer natty


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 2, 2013)

ive read for some people your body kinda forgets how to be small again

crazy delts on sil...natty or not


----------



## independent (Nov 2, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i've done some gear before but not for the last 3 years or so..so i would not call myself natty..once you've used you are no longer natty



Im only on trt so im natty.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah will do thanks. The fat really soaks into those plastic containers. They came with my cooler!





These bags are amazing.  Mines red and white..


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> These bags are amazing.  Mines red and white..



How many dildos can you fit in it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2013)

Sil do you supplement bovine colostrum?


----------



## s2h (Nov 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sil looks fkg huge and he's natty



Most natties look huge next to a bunch of guys with AIDS...just sayin....


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 4, 2013)

yes,the one from nz


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> Most natties look huge next to a bunch of guys with AIDS...just sayin....



Sounds like a POZitively Fabulous cruise Darlings!


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

Is that mango with Jew chicken?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 6, 2013)

it's sp


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2013)

What's the blob of white stuff Dr?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 7, 2013)

its guac..dunno why so pale..maybe too much onion


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> its guac..dunno why so pale..maybe too much onion



Adding double cream could do it


----------



## njc (Nov 7, 2013)

What's your opinion on cheeses?  How about the standard shredded cheese that the typical supermarket sells?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 7, 2013)

i think some of it ok..depending on how its been done..would be cautious about those aged ones with fungus all over it..if you gonna buy it then choose from local farm creameries not that processed garbage they sell in shops


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2013)

Some goodies just arrived


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Some goodies just arrived




wow these banaban queens has some impressive stuff..i'm so jealous..i see you got pyrex dishes too


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 8, 2013)

i know you got this too


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> wow these banaban queens has some impressive stuff..i'm so jealous..i see you got pyrex dishes too


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2013)

1kg of grass-fed rump marinated in EVOO and Jew spices!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2013)

you gonna eat it raw?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you gonna eat it raw?



Lol nah but I'll eat it rare! Half that container a day with a bunch of chopped veg.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2013)

When I post my goodies Dr Sil sends me cawk pics


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 14, 2013)

true


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## independent (Nov 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> When I post my goodies Dr Sil sends me cawk pics



Whats colostrum powder do? 

That coffee is pricey, i heard its rebagged coffee from costco.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats colostrum powder do?
> 
> That coffee is pricey, i heard its rebagged coffee from costco.



It gets you jerked and tanneded silly


----------



## independent (Nov 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It gets you jerked and tanneded silly



Whats the diff between the green can and red can?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats the diff between the green can and red can?



That I don't know


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 14, 2013)

its the same shit


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2013)

^^^ bowl of dicks


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 19, 2013)

^^^your moms favourite dish


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2013)

^^^ jokes about dead ppl


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 19, 2013)

^^^who doesnt?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 19, 2013)

home made chocolate..although i am really disappointed that i couldn't get cock shaped moulds for my chocolate


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2013)

90% GF ground beef
Free-range bacon
Bunch of egg yolks
Double cream
Token veges


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)

Food


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2013)

You caught a two-legged deer


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2013)

with a bow?


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)

Rifle.  Bad deer wouldn't leave the airport.   So I got a depridation tag.  He's in the freezer.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't see the pic now?


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellava shot LG


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2013)

that will last you for a long time


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)

My rifle does tren.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)

I didn't weigh all the meat but it's prolly close to 100lbs lean.   Cost me about 8 hours work.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2013)

killer


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm excited


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 21, 2013)

jesus gonna have a word with you


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 21, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> jesus gonna have a word with you



Least I'll have a full belly


----------



## Renaissance Man (Nov 22, 2013)

No honor in deer with rifle.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 22, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> No honor in deer with rifle.



Word, 
Shouldve left him to cause a plane crash.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 22, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> No honor in deer with rifle.



geronimo has spoken


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2013)

How many cals you eating for maintenance Dr Sil?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 25, 2013)

dunno exactly as i never count them but definitely less than conventional bodybuilding ''science'' tells you to..there are too many factors in my opinion that will have a bigger impact than calories..the whole calories in,calories out is total bs..are you on gear,whats you natural test levels,cortisol level,inflammatory markers,are foods you eating are inflammatory or not,lots of variables that determine your metabolic rate


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2013)

It's interesting, I've found my maintenance on a high fat diet is definitely less than a 'normal bb' diet.

At a guess would you know how many grams of fat you're eating?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 25, 2013)

between 200-300


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2013)

Weekly shop


----------



## Renaissance Man (Dec 1, 2013)

How come I feel shitty sometimes with MCT oil and other times I feel great ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


i like that one...cept im allergic to tomatos


----------



## Renaissance Man (Dec 1, 2013)

^^^ And cardio apparently


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

come at me troll
show us wat you working with


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i like that one...cept im allergic to tomatos



yeah lots of people are and they dont even know it..any veg from nightshades family you really need to be careful with..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

what cut of meat is that


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 1, 2013)

diced venison..not sure about which part though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

looks like rump roast


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



^is that seaweed or frozen spinach under the bangers(am i saying that right?) and top the eggs?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 7, 2013)

yes,seaweed


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2013)

Same stuff you buy at Asian shops?


----------



## njc (Dec 8, 2013)

I wanna start loading up on probiotics.  Do you recommend that I start getting it in food AND supplement form?  Is there a good reference book of some sort to get me started?  Theres a lotabout it Im unsure of.  I assume that there are multiple types that I want to be consuming?


----------



## njc (Dec 8, 2013)

This looks good.  Got great reviews

Cultured Food for Life: How to Make and Serve Delicious Probiotic Foods for Better Health and Wellness: Donna Schwenk: 9781401942823: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 8, 2013)

dr. sil, what's your opinion on kefir?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Same stuff you buy at Asian shops?



i think so..i'm using this







njc said:


> I wanna start loading up on probiotics. Do you recommend that I start getting it in food AND supplement form? Is there a good reference book of some sort to get me started? Theres a lotabout it Im unsure of. I assume that there are multiple types that I want to be consuming?



garden of life makes probably the best probiotics..making your own,like from fermenting foods is ok too but some people argue that could be not the best idea because you can never be sure what strains of bacteria you gonna get.so you might grow some bad bacteria that your gut is full off and then you add more by eating your fermented foods.i'd say the best choice is go with good pb's and then when your gut is healed introduce fermented foods.




SlappyTX said:


> dr. sil, what's your opinion on kefir?



goo stuff.love it..could be pain though making by yourself but if you can get goo quality from the shops,go fot it..very beneficial for your gut


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2013)

goddamit Dr . . this would have to be the tastiest CNO Ive tried!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 10, 2013)

20 pounds for 2..very good..38 if shipping to uk..not good..btw next time dont be a jew,buy in glass jars,its only 3$ more..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Dec 11, 2013)

Seaweed VERY good !!! 

Try kelp too... A #1 !

Also remember too add inulin once in a while, it basically makes the good bacteria in your gut multiply like rabbits.

Don't give me any shit about glycemic facts, i'm not telling you to drink 16 oz a day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 11, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> 20 pounds for 2..very good..38 if shipping to uk..not good..btw next time dont be a jew,buy in glass jars,its only 3$ more..



Outrageous shipping! The glass jars have a narrow neck that's pita to spoon out. The plastic is PBA free at least


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 18, 2013)

wild boar pate,cheese curd and black pudding..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2013)

Weirdo


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2013)

blue d'artois potato pancakes with creme fraiche..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2013)

You make your own creme frache?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 19, 2013)

no i buy..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2013)

Ninja Food!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 25, 2013)

xmas brekie


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

I can't eat seaweed and have to be careful with other high iodine items 

I can eat the hell out of tomatoes tho 

also, I love fungusy cheese...whats your reasoning besides highly processed garbage behind avoiding the high fungus SIL?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I can't eat seaweed and have to be careful with other high iodine items
> 
> I can eat the hell out of tomatoes tho
> 
> also, I love fungusy cheese...whats your reasoning besides highly processed garbage behind avoiding the high fungus SIL?



i just dont like the whole idea of eating mold just for the sake of it..unless you have super healthy gut it can cause some havoc..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

hmm....I really like fuzzy and bleu cheeses


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 25, 2013)

you just like it because it reminds you of a men odor..that is all


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

more like smegma with the texture on my tongue




actually, you said I needed a lil more DR SIL in my life so I'm reading up and I'm genuinely curious but too lazy to google.
But you're not being terribly helpful


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 25, 2013)

dr sil is here to help if you are ready to follow my cult..just ask me and i will guide you through to immortality..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

does membership have its privileges beyond immortality?


----------



## sneedham (Dec 25, 2013)

This is going to get interesting...please continue...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 25, 2013)

Nobody understands the significance of my new Christmas present.   Except ya'll kniggs


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 25, 2013)

^^^i'm so hard right now


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 25, 2013)

My wife thought I was retarded for how happy I was about it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

Hm made gluten free rissoles, veg, fresh turmeric, kraut, CNO, creme fraiche <<--- this stuff is great!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 27, 2013)

''glutten free'' breadcrumbs?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

Dr SIL, do you think kefir would be a good chaser for a week and a half of high dose clindamycin?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 27, 2013)

why are you taking antb's?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

serious tooth abscess...totally necessary or I wouldn't take them


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 27, 2013)

once you finish your atb's start taking good pb's..look into garden of life,vsl#3 or xymogen brands..kefir,sauerkraut also good


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

ok...I dont love sauerkraut but while were on the topic...I always wondered does it matter what kind of sauerkraut? like we talking from the deli or in a can/jar or what

I think I actually have garden of life probiotics in the fridge that are on the newer side...


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 27, 2013)

make it your own or buy it in the jar..this one looks good


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

good to know...thank you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ''glutten free'' breadcrumbs?



No frikken way Sensai. 

Egg yolks, finely diced onion and carrot and this: 






It's pretty much the same grain size as commercial breadcrumbs


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 27, 2013)

ok good to know..because that whole ''gluten free'' thing is a con..they replace gluten with corn and other starches which shoots your blood sugars sky high


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 30, 2013)

Italian sausage,  sour cream,  kraut, avacado.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> View attachment 52970
> 
> Italian sausage,  sour cream,  kraut, avacado.



Sexy dish!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 3, 2014)

MAKE YOUR OWN SAUERKRAUT !!!

It's cheaper, you can make bigger batches, and MOST IMPORTANT you can keep reusing the brine the kraut sits in, thus populating those tiny little bacteria that make us poop oh so smoothly.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll have to investigate this further  ^^^ 
the other half has all kinds of digestive issues since he was deployed 12 years ago... he doesn't do yogurt, kefir and won't remember to take probiotics but he'll eat the hell out of some sauerkraut


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2014)

Free-range chkn
Veg, kraut
Bunch of fat


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2014)

That wouldn't feed my 6 yr olds


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2014)

take them to mcdonald's then


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol never!!! I'm having trouble weening them off gluten thou


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 9, 2014)

show them azza's pic


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2014)

I did they've been lolling since Xmas. At least they know what a predator looks like.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2014)

Dr Sil - both of these brands are supposedly from grass-fed cows. 






The NZ one is nearly twice the price thou


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2014)

i'll take the deep yellow one..usually its a sign of high beta carotene levels and cows been eating fresh green grass..pale yellow can mean that they been eating hay in colder months..


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2014)

if you want a butter from the year round grass fed cows you'd have to get nz butter


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2014)

Bulletproof ain't for Jews!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2014)

True dat


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2014)

Dr Sil - given that oats are gluten free, do you eat it often?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 10, 2014)

do not eat oats at all..shoots blood sugar sky high..i do like occasional bowl of buckwheat with butter..childhood memories


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 11, 2014)

Renaissance Man said:


> I'm gonna show guys like you 2 pics around month 7 of GH.
> 
> I can't wait for the melts


was lie


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 11, 2014)

Renaissance Man said:


> Free range...
> 
> 
> I never said I was a vegan fuck faces


yeah you did jackass


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> do not eat oats at all..shoots blood sugar sky high..



wouldnt the soluble fiber coupled in with some fat (butter) slow down glucose absorption?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2014)

SFW said:


> wouldnt the soluble fiber coupled in with some fat (butter) slow down glucose absorption?



it would but then you'll still have less but still elevated blood sugar levels even for a longer period of time..


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 13, 2014)

SFW said:


> wouldnt the soluble fiber coupled in with some fat (butter) slow down glucose absorption?



you add butter to your oatmeal? 

i've never thought to do that.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2014)

you live and you learn..


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 13, 2014)

please teach me grand master SIL


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> you add butter to your oatmeal?
> 
> i've never thought to do that.




seriously?? butter and milk on oatmeal is like crack to me

not having it right now but still


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> please teach me grand master SIL



you are not ready my son


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 13, 2014)

naw, i grew up on cottage cheese and jam in my oatmeal. 

just tried it though. i approve.




[SIL] said:


> you are not ready my son


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2014)

what butter did you use?


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 13, 2014)

roided-up antibiotic fed mass produced butter. 

organic foods are hard to find in the ghetto.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2014)

this cuts me deep


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2014)

dear lord they sell kerrys gold in chain stores for gods sake!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 13, 2014)

there are no food stores in ghetto


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2014)

even I'm apalled


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 13, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> there are no food stores in ghetto



walmart. they are starting to carry organic produce, but it's not a very large selection at all. 

i live on the wrong side of a dirty shit-hole town in texas. it's basically mexico. 

i'm from Austin. i really miss my ATX.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr Sil - do you use keto strips?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 14, 2014)

no i dont..i'm not overly obsessed about being in ketosis or not so i dont really see the point..also from what ive read keto sticks are not the best indication if you are in ketosis..i shows the ketones you piss out but that could be for example if you had large carb meal the night before..


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2014)

I eat oatmeal every morning with gf butter, coconut oil, pb, and a banana,  with a scoop of protein.   If loving that is wrong,  I don't wanna be right.   Any thought on an oat alt?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 15, 2014)

why do you need high carb meal first thing in the morning?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 15, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Dr Sil - do you use keto strips?




lol, cap why are you suddenly obsessed with keto strips?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> lol, cap why are you suddenly obsessed with keto strips?



Out of curiosity ... Want to see if I'm actually achieving keto with incidental carbs ... I only have 2-3 carb meals a week.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 16, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> why do you need high carb meal first thing in the morning?



Only 1/2 cup.   It's not first thing,  on workout days it's 1-2 hours post.  Same time on nonlift days.  And its delicious. 
I workout fasted


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2014)

organic...i think


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2014)

Lmao! Absolutely!


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 24, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> organic...i think



so jelly. . .


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## _LG_ (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 28, 2014)

5lbs of immortality..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 2, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> about to eat it..




Can you explain this dish please?  what it is and how its prepared?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 2, 2014)

also what are your thoughts on BACON?  not in my current diet but I'm curious.

if you already answered this sorry I am only to like page seven of this thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2014)

Supplies .... Will my colon feel better?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

I give a great colon massage!!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> grass fed beef with turmeric,organic asparagus with butter





Anything besides tumericon the beef.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Can you explain this dish please?  what it is and how its prepared?



bacon,egg yolks(slightly warmed),guacamole,sauerkraut,pickles



skinnyguy180 said:


> also what are your thoughts on BACON? not in my current diet but I'm curious.
> 
> if you already answered this sorry I am only to like page seven of this thread.



if you can get bacon that was pasture raised meaning it runs outside all day long while eating whatever it finds then go for it


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Supplies .... Will my colon feel better?




you should do bulletproof coffee enema for d-tox


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> home made 100% whey..





How do you use the Whey?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 3, 2014)

drink it..after workout


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah so basically I'm going through your whole thread really late


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> drink it..after workout



Seriously you just drink that????  no further process?  Is it 100% pure protein? If not how much protein per ounce do you think?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Seriously you just drink that????  no further process?  Is it 100% pure protein? If not how much protein per ounce do you think?



no need to process..its as pure whey as you can get..100%..when manufactures process it futher the protein content will go down thats why you get these whey proteins that are 90%,82%,70% and so on


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> chicken legs with sweet potatoes and apples





All sauteed in one pan? Any spices on the chicken? guessing hemalayan salt.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

XYZ said:


> Made some creme fraiche sauce last night, it will be ready soon, can't wait.  Thanks Sil.



What goes into creme fresh sauce?  Creme fresh is similar to sour cream right?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just give me the dam cook book already!!!  Im sold on everything but the pickling... I can not eat any thing pickled I will puke.

Can you give me a link that can further explain the issues with legumes.  I'd like to read more.

also how do you feel about goat milk?  

and hand parched wild rice?  I know you dont eat anything but white rice but was still curious.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

never mind figured out the legum thing 


<<<Lazy ass needs to GOOGLE


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>




If your getting all this stuff local you have crazy good access to awesome food.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 3, 2014)

i have slaves that bring me all of this..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> 5lbs of immortality..





Just ordered that and the mct oil going to give it a shot.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Just ordered that and the mct oil going to give it a shot.



all the snake oil salesman tactics that that guy is using aside i must admit that this coffee has to be the best one i ever tried..been drinking for a year and i have never had any issues that you usually get when you try other coffees


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 3, 2014)

hey how do you feel about Jew salt?  the kosher kind.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> all the snake oil salesman tactics that that guy is using aside i must admit that this coffee has to be the best one i ever tried..been drinking for a year and i have never had any issues that you usually get when you try other coffees



The new injectable glutathione is a shitload stronger!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> The new injectable glutathione is a shitload stronger!




Jebus 60 dollars... how long will 40 servings last


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 4, 2014)

Sil-  how many meals you eat in a typical day?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 4, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> i use whey and beef as my protein sources..also egg whites contain avidin wich inhibits biotin uptake..you can heat them to eliminate that but then it destroys most of the protein in egg white..yolk has plenty of biotin to compensate for that




I'm under the impression that an egg contains about six grams of protein raw or cooked.  Cooking changes the protein structure yes, but in a beneficial way not in a detrimental one, allowing you to absorb close to 90% of the protein as apposed to say 50% from raw eggs.  If the protein of an egg is destroyed in the cooking process please point me in the right direction to read about that as cant find that.

Unless your simply saying its not a source of protein for you and basically the only thing you want out of an egg comes from the yolk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2014)

'Free-range' chickens eat their own shit and cannibalise each other ... I heard this from an insider ... Unless you're getting eggs off a local farmer not involved in mass production you're actually better off with caged chooks because their diet is controlled.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 7, 2014)

i feel sick


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> 'Free-range' chickens eat their own shit and cannibalise each other ... I heard this from an insider ... Unless you're getting eggs off a local farmer not involved in mass production you're actually better off with caged chooks because their diet is controlled.



So what your saying is I need to buy chickens now?  As in live stock.  Ugh this is getting tough.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2014)

Got the other supps for this detox-fast. Hoping to stem the bleeding rectum syndrome.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Got the other supps for this detox-fast. Hoping to stem the bleeding rectum syndrome.




someone needs moar gears!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> someone needs moar gears!!



It's forbidden!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 13, 2014)

good article..

http://www.businessinsider.com/whats-wrong-with-the-modern-diet-charts-2014-2


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^ happy valentines babes xx


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 13, 2014)

where's my card?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2014)

You didn't get it??? I wrote in ghee flavoured ink!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 13, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You didn't get it??? I wrote in ghee flavoured ink!




I must of got his card. I thought it was semen flavored...... Yeah I licked it.

But seriously Ghee has an interesting strong flavor.  I've never used it till recently.  Now I'm grilling a lot of meats with it.  And it does not have to be refrigerated so I can take it into the back country.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2014)

WTF is going on in here???


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2014)

Sil's convinced err'one to stay natty n small.
And worship cock


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2014)

Wild Goat n GFBeef!


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 15, 2014)

Goat is delicious bro.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 15, 2014)

Built on GMOs. Fuck you SIL. #nodisrespecttoGMO #RIP #suckmycawkSIL


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 15, 2014)

Built on black tar and rockstar^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2014)

lmao @ crackheads nails...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> Goat is delicious bro.



Makes the best curries!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't want to be like this  but what if that wild goat took a bath in a nuclear cooling pool and was the pimp of goats and had goatahrea


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 15, 2014)

i need to go hunting again. i know someone that has a bunch of organic grass fed axis deer on their land. i just need to go shoot one (or 5)


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## _LG_ (Feb 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


>



Looks delicious


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2014)

my saturday farmers market..gay


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2014)

a chopper landed by my house today..some fatty needed organ transplant asap..not happy


----------



## GUNRACK (Mar 9, 2014)

Sil do you know anything about coconut oil? My girlfriend picked some up and its suppose to clear sinuses and help with sleep apnea.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2014)

It doesn't help with apnea, it's either surgery or cpap. Either way you gotta sort that apnea out bro


----------



## GUNRACK (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats what i figured. The old lady wants to kill me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2014)

It's a serious health issue, was for me. I'd stop breathing every 10minutes for up to 40 seconds - apparently that shit takes years off your life. 


So now I got this darth vadar mask, but the fianc? won't blow me or let me plow her wearing it


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 12, 2014)

Any nude vader pics?



theCaptn' said:


> It's a serious health issue, was for me. I'd stop breathing every 10minutes for up to 40 seconds - apparently that shit takes years off your life.
> 
> 
> So now I got this darth vadar mask, but the fianc? won't blow me or let me plow her wearing it


----------



## GUNRACK (Mar 12, 2014)

Also interested in said vader pics


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 14, 2014)

Sil,
Ran out of mct so used 4 tablespoons butter the past few days,  feel tired after a few hours.   Related?   Thoughts?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Sil,
> Ran out of mct so used 4 tablespoons butter the past few days,  feel tired after a few hours.   Related?   Thoughts?



Use coconut oil instead, it has mct in it - do you not have butter in your coffee as well?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Use coconut oil instead, it has mct in it - do you not have butter in your coffee as well?



Yeah,  2tbs butter 2tbs mct.  I just swapped the butter for mct.  I'll try the coconut tomorrow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2014)

this thread lacks a certain gayness . . . . where is Sil??


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 19, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> this thread lacks a certain gayness . . . . where is Sil??



Visiting Milan with his twink pals?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2014)

hey girls..went away to my homeland for some time..brought some pigs fat


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh my God


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Sil,
> Ran out of mct so used 4 tablespoons butter the past few days,  feel tired after a few hours.   Related?   Thoughts?



you've got aids


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2014)

I know bro


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2014)

sorry


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2014)

So did you vote to join Russia? Also shame on your GH abuses.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2014)

what gh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2014)

You posted some pics on this thread of GH - I should have known it was for your queen


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 23, 2014)

yeah it was for that dunce..pretty much waste of 5pens and some other pharma grade gear..still looks like shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2014)

Should have stuck to bp coffee enemas


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Should have stuck to bp coffee enemas



i hear those can be addictive.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2014)

For the queen as well?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2014)

for the king


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2014)

Supplies:


----------



## cube789 (Mar 29, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>



I get the same one, but unflavoured
didnt know they did vanilla





good stuff


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2014)

cube789 said:


> I get the same one, but unflavoured
> didnt know they did vanilla
> 
> 
> ...




i used to get that 3lbs bag too but im not that keen on soya in it so i switched..its a different type though,made by some jew uri hofmekler,creator of the warrior diet..its quite pricey but i do like the content of it..


----------



## cube789 (Mar 29, 2014)

sweet Im defo gonna get that one


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2014)

^^^the good one


----------



## cube789 (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^the old one


no wait...wrong one


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2014)

Dr Sil ... been reading up on resistant starch supplementing, thought id try it out. What's yoar opinion/experience?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 1, 2014)

been doing it for the last few months now


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2014)

thoughts on lifting in the AM after only having a double strength mug of coffee?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> been doing it for the last few months now



The adjustment period isn't much fun


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> been doing it for the last few months now



Dr Sil how much starch are you supplementing daily?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2014)

hard to tell exactly but i think somewhere in between 50-100


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2014)

Are you seeing the improved sleep and crazy dreams sides?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2014)

haha definitely better quality of sleep and fucked up dreams.you?whats your whole protocol regarding rs?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2014)

I've been putting 3-4 tsps in my water bottle and drinking it through the day. Another 2tsps at night. 

It gave me a little bloat and bad gas for a few days but it's settling down. Last nights dreams were weird and vivid lol!


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2014)

i think its too much tbh..4 pretty much is tops from what ive read..from my own experience 2 in the morning and 2 before bed is optimal..also extremely important to use it with quality probiotics..on its own it would not be as benificial as with prob's..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2014)

So you think 20g am and PM?
I use that primal defence HSO formula


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2014)

yes.these are good pb's..if you really feel generous then might spalsh out on prescript assist soil based pb's..i use those with my morning shake then add primal defence with evening one.also its good to get psyilium husk,it helps to push all those rs..apple pectin,kojac and inullin is a good addition if you really want to go the whole bang..what starch do you use?what about foods high in starches?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2014)

I found a local unmodified potato starch. I only eat starches twice a week either rice or sp so don't really get any dietary sources.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2014)

sp's have almost none rs in them,white rice yes but its better cooked>cooled>reheated..green bananas excellent source or green plantains if you can get them..white cooked>cooled>reheated potatoes too..what good with supplementing with potato starch you can introduce much more other strarchy carbs sources without spiking insulin levels


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2014)

I found this article.... I'm not eating green bananas or plantains, rather just scoop RS into a bottle bro

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/the-definitive-guide-to-resistant-starch/#axzz2xtxakjGz


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2014)

you should


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dr sil what do you think about the bullet proof cocoa powder for the coffee in the morn on days I'm able to have carbs?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2014)

why not..dont see a problem


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2014)

I got me some ghee... Tastes good in a BPC but it's overpowering and long lasting.


----------



## cube789 (May 2, 2014)

noice


----------



## [SIL] (May 2, 2014)

ive developed a taste for collagen protein in my bpc..plus protein and a coffee = fuck yeah motherfuckers!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> ive developed a taste for collagen protein in my bpc..plus protein and a coffee = fuck yeah motherfuckers!



That shit is so fucking expensive.... They say adding whey to the BPC denatures the protein, what about having a separate whey shake followed by a BPC?


----------



## [SIL] (May 2, 2014)

get great lakes collagen..its temperature stable..if getting pure protein is your goal i's say adding collagen to your bpc is better choice than having whey shake after..

http://www.optimoz.com.au/products/great-lakes-unflavoured-beef-gelatine-collagen-joint-care


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2014)

Apparently Sil's eating pure lard these days, and hanging out with Rolf Harris ... Don't shoot the messenger .....

Sauerkraut and cider vinegar make nearly any bland meal palatable. 300g breast, using coconut husk instead of breadcrumbs for a seasoning.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> get great lakes collagen..its temperature stable..if getting pure protein is your goal i's say adding collagen to your bpc is better choice than having whey shake after..
> 
> http://www.optimoz.com.au/products/great-lakes-unflavoured-beef-gelatine-collagen-joint-care



How much do collagen do you add to your BPC Dr Sil?


----------



## [SIL] (May 13, 2014)

1-2tbs


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2014)

In Australia our carrots are 99.9% fat free


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> In Australia our carrots are 99.9% fat free



And barely any roo stds!!!!!

sent by owl


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2014)

What's new in the honey pot Dr Sil?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2014)

is this real life?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2014)

Not sure. Is that another photoshopped coolhandjames pic?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2014)

that's all organic muscle


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 24, 2014)

anyone do a Paleo diet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> that's all organic muscle



Looking jerked Dr!


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

Very lean, what are you weighing in @?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2014)

235


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2014)

whatevs picture boy...I am the peoples choice


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> 235



Not bad at all!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whatevs picture boy...I am the peoples choice


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2014)

i have done my dues in there gym you bunch of gay cunts, i went through 5-6 years of misdiagnosis, was working 50 hours a week, going to gym 4 times a week, i left no stone unturned in trying to work out what i had or have


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2014)

oh you poor thing.....insurmountable odds


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2014)

my illness means doing weights is counter productive and its the very reason i made no inroads for years, at one stage even on roods i made fuck all gains


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2014)

even on ROODS!??????


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2014)

Instead of being ignorant do some fucking research and you will see that CFS or ME or Fibro, exercise is one of the last things you want to do let alone full blooded weights. I haven&#146;t given up, my next change is to go a Paleo style diet and see what happens


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2014)

good luck sil....I was unaware paleo diet could fix being a lazy sack of shit


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 25, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> is this real life?




you still natty?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> good luck sil....I was unaware paleo diet could fix being a lazy sack of shit



you are dead to me now



skinnyguy180 said:


> you still natty?



yes


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 25, 2014)

i was asking a question Sil, i was being serious, you other fuckwits it takes a special kind of stupid to do what you do


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> i was asking a question Sil, i was being serious, you other fuckwits it takes a special kind of stupid to do what you do



to answer your question,i'd say yes in a way..my diet is paleo based with some tweaks


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2014)

anyone else gets pleasantly high sipping on some yerba mate?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> anyone else gets pleasantly high sipping on some yerba mate?



Do you need much?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2014)

one gourd


----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> anyone else gets pleasantly high sipping on some *yerba mate*?



holy shit, that stuff sounds great from a google search


----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> one gourd



^hebrew


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2014)

This is a good overview:

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/16-things-that-affect-your-gut-bacteria/#axzz35p0TVoBI


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2014)

cube789 said:


> holy shit, that stuff sounds great from a google search



yes it its nice..not to mention strong fat burning effect


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

got some today and just brewed a cup, tastes pretty good


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

restock


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

also restocked on drugs


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2014)

^^^you are dead to me now


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2014)

how did you drank your yerba?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> how did you drank your yerba?



this is what I was unsure of, I know the traditional way is to use a gourd but I dont have one
and I know you got to be careful not to burn the leaves
just to taste it I literally just got rid of the fine powder particels, put the leaves an bits into a cup, poured hot water on and left to sit for a few mins. Then strained and drank.
How would you do it without a gourd ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2014)

dont be an essex jew,buy one..it's pretty much the whole point of sipping it through the steel straw like a hippie..also make sure the water is no hotter than 160..although you can use tea stainer for now if you have one..and if you really want to have good pre w/o drink brew some yerba,put in the blender and add some mct..thank me later


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2014)

buy from here..they have some started kits with gourd included

https://urushop.co.uk/shop/yerba-mate-accessories/organic-starter-kit-kraus/


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> buy from here..they have some started kits with gourd included
> 
> https://urushop.co.uk/shop/yerba-mate-accessories/organic-starter-kit-kraus/




thats a good deal man
the jew in me is annoyed I didnt get this in the first place
thanku Dr.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> buy from here..they have some started kits with gourd included
> 
> https://urushop.co.uk/shop/yerba-mate-accessories/organic-starter-kit-kraus/



You should send me one as a token of your love


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2014)

lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> yes it its nice..not to mention strong fat burning effect



How much dry product for preWO vs getting high Dr?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2014)

if you just sip from the gourd to get high you'd fill it 2/3 of the gourd..just for preWO maybe 2 tablespoons to brew in some tea drainer


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2014)

500g purchase should cover needs for a month?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2014)

def not


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2014)

Supplies:






I'll be getting high tomorrow


----------



## cube789 (Jul 16, 2014)

nice


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2014)

cube789 said:


> nice



You been getting Jew high on that Yerba yet?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 18, 2014)

not too sure on the high, but defo a good pwo


----------



## SFW (Jul 18, 2014)

> *Cancer*
> 
> See also: Mate (beverage) § Correlations with incidence of cancer
> Any hot consumption of mate is associated with oral cancer[SUP][33][/SUP] esophageal cancer, cancer of the larynx,[SUP][34][/SUP] and squamous cell of the head and neck.[SUP][35][/SUP][SUP][36][/SUP]  Studies show a correlation between temperature and likelihood of  cancer, making it unclear how much a role mate itself plays as a  carcinogen.[SUP][34][/SUP]
> A study by the International Agency for Research on Cancer showed a limited correlation between oral cancer and the drinking of large quantities of "hot mate".[SUP][37][/SUP]  Smaller quantities (less than 1 liter daily) were found to increase  risk only slightly, though alcohol and tobacco consumption had a  synergistic effect on increasing oral, throat, and esophageal cancer.  The study notes the possibility that increased risk could be credited to  the high (near-boiling) temperatures at which the mate is consumed in  its most traditional way, the _chimarrão_. The cellular damage caused by thermal stress could lead the esophagus and gastric epithelium to be metaplastic, adapting to the chronic injury. Then, mutations would lead to cellular dysplasia and to cancer.[SUP][38][/SUP]  While the IARC study does not specify a specific temperature range for  "hot mate", it lists general (not "hot") mate drinking separately, but  does not possess the data to assess its effect. It also does not  address, in comparison, any effect of consumption temperature with  regard to coffee or tea.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 18, 2014)

SFW said:


>





Im gonna be sick


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2014)

SFW said:


>



lol who drinks ''boiling'' mate?that's why it is recommended to drink it at around 165 F

The gourd is nearly filled with _yerba, and hot water[SUP][8][/SUP] *(typically at 70 to 85 °C (158 to 185 °F), never boiling*[SUP][9][/SUP]) is added_


next


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2014)

I drank scalding yerba and now have arsehole cancer ... Answer me that goddamit!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2014)

you didnt drink it..you had yerba enema..thats why you have anal cancer..hope this helps


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2014)

rub coconut oil on your anus..might help


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2014)

1) Grease anus with organic coconut oil. 

2) Insert funnel into anus. 

3) Pour boiling hot Yerba mate into funnel.

4) Enjoy cancer!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2014)

Currently I'm having just mct + coffee + coconut oil at 5am then fasting to 6pm for a single meal. Good focus all day sipping on yerba mate.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 24, 2014)

fag


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 10, 2014)

is this real life?


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2014)

... is you SIL ?????


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 10, 2014)

charley said:


> ... is you SIL ?????



yeah and the fucker has been natty for a while now..... 


I am a failure


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 10, 2014)

are any sponsors using organic oils, looking for organic synthol


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2014)

..i'll wait for Sil to say if it is him...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 10, 2014)

charley said:


> ..i'll wait for Sil to say if it is him...


OK.... so what happens if he says yes?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 11, 2014)

yes,its me..the one and only organic hercules


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> yes,its me..the one and only organic hercules



I like the fat Mexican version .... Thoughts on organic hemp protein?


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 11, 2014)

leave it for coolhandjames..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dr.sil thoughts on collagen protein?

My joints and effing beat.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 11, 2014)

good stuff...collagen with 2-3gr. vitamin C + 50000-100000iu of vitamin D3 with K2...thank me later


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2014)

Inj D3?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 11, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> yes,its me..the one and only organic hercules


picture is gone picture boy

insert coffee emoticon


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> yes,its me..the one and only organic hercules




.. you look f'ing great !!!   use that bad boy as your avi...


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Inj D3?



lol no,vitamins also use iu's as a measurement


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 12, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> picture is gone picture boy




^^fixed


Have you not seen one?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 12, 2014)

its an impression


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 12, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> good stuff...collagen with 2-3gr. vitamin C + 50000-100000iu of vitamin D3 with K2...thank me later



Daily?  
Lookin good dude. No homo


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 14, 2014)

yes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2014)

Lard is the new olive oil


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 3, 2014)

venison heart,liver,kidneys...fags


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2014)

Beans has you out?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 5, 2014)

out beans you has?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2014)

Neither of us make sense. You sneak legumes into your diet?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 8, 2014)

yes..apparently they are good source of RS


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2015)

any updates?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2015)

anyone..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2015)

thought so


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 8, 2015)

I drink a half gallon of milk a day sometimes more. Is it ok to consume that much?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2015)

dairy is a controversial topic..there's lots of arguments against it..lactose intolerance,casein causing cancer ext.,..me personally i'd limit milk intake as much as possible..and even if i'd use it it will only be raw milk from grass fed cows..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2015)

Omg
Someone posted!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2015)

i'm shocked too


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2015)

I've got fat off butter coffee.
Or it could be alcohol.
Please advise


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2015)

ton of cals in that shit


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 11, 2015)

me too..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2015)

Pull a brown eye. Just for old times sake


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 13, 2015)

thx bro!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2015)

Who's the sil gimmick?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Pull a brown eye. Just for old times sake



i second that gimp


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2016)

great thread!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## independent (Mar 10, 2016)

Moar organic mct gearz.


----------

